# Cataclysm kommt direkt nach 3.3?



## Hotgoblin (1. September 2009)

Also habe von meienm Gildenchef schon oft mitbekommen das er bei
seinem Händler des vertrauens Cataclysm vorbestellt hat.

Er sagte heute auch das es wahrscheinlich kurz nach 3.3 kommen würde etc.


Ich weiß es gab schon viele Threads zum Thema Erscheinungsdatum etc


Also ich denk überhauptnicht das es so schnell kommt bzw noch dieses Jahr.


Denkt ihr es kommt nach gleich nach 3.3?


----------



## CharlySteven (1. September 2009)

wieso sollte es? da kommt 3.3 und man aht noch ncih mal arthas down udn 3wochen später soll das 3addon kommen...

niemals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (1. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also habe von meienm Gildenchef schon oft mitbekommen das er bei
> seinem Händler des vertrauens Cataclysm vorbestellt hat.
> 
> Er sagte heute auch das es wahrscheinlich kurz nach 3.3 kommen würde etc.
> ...



Sehr unwahrscheinlich kleine Druidin (;

Zwar sagte Blizzard, das nächste Addon sei "mutig" aber damit war sicher nicht das Erscheinungsdatum gemeint^^ Und ich würde wetten das du deinem Gildenleiter in Sachen Cataclysm-Vorbestellung nicht zu sehr glauben schenken kannst, wenn dann redet er vielleicht davon das er sich sehr auf das addon freut und es sich SOBALD ES MÖGLICH IST das addon SOFORT vorbestellt und hat es falsch ausgedrückt das könnte noch sein^^
Aber von der Vorbestellung würdest du ganz sicher hier auf buffed wissen. Es gibt zwar immer mal so Angebote wie bei Amazon.de das dort das Addon schon vorher bezahlt und vorbestellt werden kann, aber das bedeutet nicht automatisch das du das morgen im briefkasten hast.
Zudem stimmt es aber das Cataclysm nach 3.3 kommen soll, ja, ABER der Patch mit dem die erweiterung kommen soll ist wie immer 4.0 d.h. das dazwischen entweder 10 patches kommen (3.3.1 , 3.3.2 , 3.3.3 usw ...) oder nur 7 patches kommen (3.4 , 3.5 , 3.6 , 3.7 , 3.8 , 3.9 , 4.0)
Wie auch immer das von statten geht wird Blizzard (wenn sie klug sind) nicht einen Boss bzw eine Begegnung mit einem DER BOSSE in Azeroth "verheizen" (Arthas ist natürlich gemeint^^)
So kannst du davon ausgehen das es vllt Anfang nächsten Jahres kommt aber nicht früher, ich persönlich tippe ca. auf April 2010 weil dazwischen noch die Alpha (Blizzards Family and Friends) und die Beta kommt (ich denke wieder mit ein paar Millionen ausgewählten Spielern, schön wäre eine OpenBeta aber wohl eher ein Wunschtraum^^)
Hoffe auf flame-freie Mit-Hellseher (:
LG
Ðrago 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (1. September 2009)

Naja, schaut man sich mal an, wann WotLK nach dem Release von SW erschienen ist. Kann man sicherlich einige Rückschlüsse daraus ziehen, wann Cataclysm erscheint

Aber es wird unter GARANTIE nicht kurze Zeit nach einem Major-Content-Patch erscheinen. Noch bleibt abzuwarten, ob mit 3.3. und der Ice-Crown-Citadelle auch der finalle Patch bereits aufgespielt wird für dieses Addon. Was ich wiederrum auch nicht vermute.


----------



## zwera (1. September 2009)

dann kommts halt 5 wochen später..ich denk mal die machen das abhängig wie aion anlaufen tutwnn und wo die es rausbringen....
aber denk mal anfang nächstes jahr ist schon realistisch....


----------



## Igram (1. September 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Aber es wird unter GARANTIE nicht kurze Zeit nach einem Major-Content-Patch erscheinen. Noch bleibt abzuwarten, ob mit 3.3. und der Ice-Crown-Citadelle auch der finalle Patch bereits aufgespielt wird für dieses Addon. Was ich wiederrum auch nicht vermute.



Also ich hab gelesen dass mit 3.3 arthas kommen wird mit der legendären waffe für dps warri pala und dk.


----------



## MadRedCap (1. September 2009)

Igram schrieb:


> Also ich hab gelesen dass mit 3.3 arthas kommen wird mit der legendären waffe für dps warri pala und dk.


Les mal meinen Post nochmal. Genau. Und dann nochmal.
Immer noch der Meinung, ich würde annehmen, dass mit 3.3. NICHT Arthas kommt?

3.3. = Arthas und Gedöns = nicht unbedingt der letzte 3.x Patch, der neuen Content bringt.

Jetzt klar, was ich meinte?


----------



## Igram (1. September 2009)

ja whatever... arthas is halt DER endboss von lichking^^
aber ka kannst auch rechthaben


----------



## Priggi (1. September 2009)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Zudem stimmt es aber das Cataclysm nach 3.3 kommen soll, ja, ABER der Patch mit dem die erweiterung kommen soll ist wie immer 4.0 d.h. das dazwischen entweder 10 patches kommen (3.3.1 , 3.3.2 , 3.3.3 usw ...) oder nur 7 patches kommen (3.4 , 3.5 , 3.6 , 3.7 , 3.8 , 3.9 , 4.0)




Nu ja denke mal nicht, vor 2,0 gab es bis 1.14 patches und bei 3.0 ging die rechnung auch nicht auf. nach 3.3 soll ende sein mit wotlk, und das nächste große wird eben das 3. addon. würde tippen märz rum, wenn man bedenkt wie Schneesturm bisher seinen content voran schiebt


----------



## Testare (1. September 2009)

Nun, ich rechne mal hoch nach dem bisherigen Speed der Addons und anderer Blizzard-Games.
Meist fing die Beta ca 6 Monate nach der großen offiziellen  Ankündigung eines Games an, was dann nochmal gute 3 Monate dauerte - womit wir Frühjahr/Mitte 2010 wären.

Zudem, wer sagt dass mit 3.3 Sense ist?
Ja, es gibt die Aussage, Arthas ist der finale Endgegner dieses Addons. 
Ja, in 3.3 treffen wir als Endboss Arthas.

ABER (!) - wo steht bitte von offizieller Seite aus, dass dies der letzte Fight gegen Arthas sein wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Langsam kennt man Blizzard ja nun zu genüge, und daher kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass bei all den Ideen zu Cataclysm durchaus einige Monate mehr benötigt werden als vorgesehen. Demnach werden sie, wenn sie schlau sind, in 3.3 zwar Arthas bringen, den man auch besiegt - aber durch eine Hintertür kann man sicher noch einen kleinen Contentpatch 3.4 reinhauen mit einem erneuten Kampf gegen Arthas (zB den Kampf um seine Seele, da er zwar in 3.3 geschlagen, aber nicht erschlagen wird oder durch Frostmourne wiederbelebt wird als Untoter oder oder oder) ^^


----------



## MadRedCap (1. September 2009)

Priggi schrieb:


> nach 3.3 soll ende sein mit wotlk



Bezieht sich das jetzt auf ne Quelle oder nur eigener Schlussfolgerung/Wunschdenken?


----------



## Testare (1. September 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das jetzt auf ne Quelle oder nur eigener Schlussfolgerung/Wunschdenken?



Er bezieht es auf 2 Infos seitens Blizzard:

1: Arthas wird der WOTLK-Endgegner
2 Arthas wird Boss in 3.3



Aber wie oben schon gesagt, nirgends steht dass er am Ende von 3.3 Eiskronenzitadelle endgültig besiegt sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroog (1. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also habe von meienm Gildenchef schon oft mitbekommen das er bei
> seinem Händler des vertrauens Cataclysm vorbestellt hat.
> 
> Er sagte heute auch das es wahrscheinlich kurz nach 3.3 kommen würde etc.
> ...




*ironie* Also ich denke ja mal das Cataclysm ja eigentlich schon längst das ist und irgendwann zwischen 2.4 und 3.0 eingeführt wurde...

Hat nur iwie noch keiner so richtig gemerkt....

*ironie off*

/vote 4close

@TE: Das dein Gildenleader das vorbestellt hat bedeutet so ziemlich gar nix... klar kann man das warscheinlich schon  bei einigen Händlern vorbestellen - aber solange Blizz nicht höchstselbst nen Termin rausrückt ist das relativ sinnfrei - bzw. sag absolut NULL aus. Ich hatte damals WotlK auch vorbestellt.... erst hiess es es kommt im August, dann September... und wann ist es rausgekommen? November.... Genauso wirds deinem Kumpel auch jetzt gehen...

BTW hätte man sich diese extrem sinnlosen Fred hier sparen können wenn man mal etwas recherchiert hätte: Blizz will 2010 2 grosse Spiele rausbringen... eins davon ist Cataclysm... ein Schelm wer dabei denkt das es sich beim Jahr 2010 NICHT um dieses Jahr handeln könnte...


----------



## Weissnet (1. September 2009)

Hm wenn ich mich beim Trailer nit verhört habe heisst es "während der kampf gegen Arthas andaurert geschieht in azeroth etwas...." bla oder so ähnlich ^^
Ich persönlich schließe daraus das das neue Addon nichtmehr soolange auf sich warten lässt, und ich denke (und da könnt Ihr Flamen wie wollt ;D) das es noch weit vor der Blizzcon 2010 rauskommt .
Wiegesagt Blizzard-Activion, die machen Druck =P


----------



## Böhseratte (1. September 2009)

Sagen wirs mal so es kann gar net all zulange dauern nach 3.3 bis Cataclysm rauskommt,
da Blizzard angekuendigt hat nach Icecrone keinen neuen Content mehr in Wotlk herrauszubringen also kein sunwell. Blizzard kann es sich nicht leisten bei so starker Konkurenz auf dem Markt seine gamer ein halbes Jahr ohne content herumsitzen zu lassen.
Somit gebe ich Blizzard nach 3.3 2 oder hoechsten 3 monate bis Cataclysm
MFG


----------



## Pacmaniacer (1. September 2009)

das einzige was ich ausm Trailer aufgreifen kann ist.

"Wärend der kampf gegen den Lichkönig noch nicht vorrüber ist" oder iwie so.

D.h. meiner unmassgeblichen meinung nach.Arthas lebt noch zu dem Zeitpunkt.

Viel spass beim Grübeln ich muss zur schule....


----------



## Tyranei (1. September 2009)

Also ich denke das 3.3 Ende oder Anfang nächsten Jahres kommt und da Blizz mit dem Addon Aion wohl den Halsabschneiden will es auch Frühjahr kommt wer die Blizzcon gesehen hat weiß das die Lead Desinger und Game Entwickler sagten das wir uns schon zur nächsten Con lange über den Goblinschurken aufregen werden. Wobei ich persönlich wäre ja fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft 09 need Geschenk für mich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Nazgul (1. September 2009)

Und WENN der Spaß schon dieses Jahr kommen sollte, dann wär Blizz doof, das ganze nicht erst zum Weihnachtsgeschäft zu starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (1. September 2009)

also ein release dieses jahr ist ausgeschlossen, da auf der blizzcon gesagt wurde, das der release für 2010 geplant ist. geplant heißt aber auch nicht unbedingt, dass es auch 2010 kommt. nur bei starcraft 2 soll der release sicher für 2010 sein.

dann zum patch 3.3

laut blizzard war von anfang an geplant, dass es für wotlk 3 große content patches geben wird. nach den letzten meldungen von blizzard ist der patch 3.3 für das frühjahr 2010 angedacht, da die spieler bis dahin noch genügend content haben. neben ulduar, gibt es ja auch noch das argentum zeug und im november kommt ja auch noch ony zurück.

ansonsten ist 3.3 der letzte große content patch und beendet die lore von wotlk. ob es dann vielleicht noch nen patch 3.3.x geben wird weiß keiner.


einen release direkt nach cataclysm kann man wohl auch ausschließen, da blizzard bisher immer rund 2 jahre gebraucht hat, um ein add-on fertigzustellen und das würde dann eher für einen release von cataclysm in der zweiten jahreshälfte 2010 sprechen.

meiner schätzunge nach, wird es wohl wie die anderen add-ons auch für den herbst angekündigt und dann auf weihnachten verschoben und es kommt dann doch noch nen patch 3.3.x wo es dann irgendetwas neues gibt.


----------



## Moktheshock (1. September 2009)

also die meisten sind noch net wach oder sind tagträumer, ich denk die meisten haben wotlk ankündigung und vorlauf phase erlebt. ihr wisst schon das Blizz wenn das game fertig ist es erst nochml mindestens 4-6 Monate testen lässt und dann geht es fix^^


----------



## Deis (1. September 2009)

Hab gehoert mit 3.4.1 uebernimmt Arthas sein altes Koenigreich Lordaeron. Undercity wird zubetoniert und das alte koenigreich erstrahl in neuem Glanz. Mit 3.4.2.2.2.1.5 soll es dann moeglich sein, auf den Ruinen Undercitys, mit Arthas Schach spiele zu koennen. Ein kleiner Contentpatch 3.4.2.2.1.5a ermoeglicht alternativ auch Scharade. Da habe ich eben schon einen Trick auf cheats.de gelesen, wie man immer herausbekommt wer man gerade ist: Man nimmt sich einen Taschenrechner gibt ein "1++" und drueckt dann ganz schnell immer wieder auf =. Sobald man bei 100 angekommen ist wandeln sich die Ziffern in Buchstaben und zeigen den Namen (King Kong, Doc Snyder, Woody Ellen, King Cologne etc.)
Woher ich das weiss? Hab ich gestern von Cpt. Jack Sparrow und Cpt. Barbossa während des Drehs zum neuen Mortal Kombat ultimate Fighting in Bad Salzungen, erfahren.


----------



## Weissnet (1. September 2009)

lord schrieb:


> laut blizzard war von anfang an geplant, dass es für wotlk 3 große content patches geben wird. nach den letzten meldungen von blizzard ist der patch 3.3 für das frühjahr 2010 angedacht, da die spieler bis dahin noch genügend content haben. neben ulduar, gibt es ja auch noch das argentum zeug und im november kommt ja auch noch ony zurück.



Frühjahr 2010?^^ quatsch...denke eher Weihnachten diesen Jahres oder so, und genügend Content is es bisher wirklich nit...1 boss noch in Colloseum und dann hero ja und? Wo ist dann neuer Kontent?^^


----------



## linkin85 (1. September 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Frühjahr 2010?^^ quatsch...denke eher Weihnachten diesen Jahres oder so, und genügend Content is es bisher wirklich nit...1 boss noch in Colloseum und dann hero ja und? Wo ist dann neuer Kontent?^^



Was dir reichen die 5 Low bosse nicht als content wie unerwartet Ich sehe 3.2 aber auch nicht wirklich als "großen" content.


----------



## Sylece (1. September 2009)

Mit Patch 3.3 wird ja endlich (wie ja schon angekündigt) Arthas als Endboss von WotLK freigeschaltet, welcher laut Blizzard's Aussage der letzte große Content-Patch sein wird für diese Erweiterung... voraussichtlich wird Patch 3.2.2 Ende Oktober/Anfang November aufgespielt, also können wir 3.3 Januar oder Februar 2010 erwarten, da die Eiskronenzitadelle ziemlich groß werden soll ists gut möglich, dass sie die Bosse da auch erst wieder nach und nach freischalten werden, so wie sie es derzeit auch im Kolusseum handhaben.

Mit Cataclysm würde ich daher vor Herbst 2010 nicht mehr rechnen, wie schon oft hier geschrieben, ist noch viel am Spiel zu machen, auf der Blizzcon war gerademal die erste Präsentation, und schon erwarten wieder alle, dass es Ende diesen Jahres noch fertig wird... wie Blizz schon immer sagte "It's done when it's done!" und ich muss sagen, ich hab auch lieber ein gutes und fertiges Spiel als n halbherziges, was in n paar Wochen in den Regalen steht^^


----------



## Deis (1. September 2009)

linkin85 schrieb:


> Was dir reichen die 5 Low bosse nicht als content wie unerwartet Ich sehe 3.2 aber auch nicht wirklich als "großen" content.



Dann sag Du mir doch mal bitte, was fuer DICH neuer Content waere. Bitte praezise Angaben und ich kann Deinen halbherzigen Aussagen vllt. sogar Glauben schenken.


----------



## Dunator (1. September 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Frühjahr 2010?^^ quatsch...denke eher Weihnachten diesen Jahres oder so, und genügend Content is es bisher wirklich nit...1 boss noch in Colloseum und dann hero ja und? Wo ist dann neuer Kontent?^^



alter wegen deiner aussage hab ich jetzt derbe kopfschmerzen... nicht wegen des drüber nachdenken, sondern weil mein kopf auf den tisch geknüppelt ist, weil die echt naja ist!
also halten wir die fakten fest (fakten sind fest anerkannte informationen, die zweifelfrei sind, also zu 100% fest stehen): blizzard sagte es kommt 2010.

mir persönlich ist völlig unschlüssig, wie einige leute noch immer behaupten können, dass das spiel dieses jahr raskommt.
mal davon abgesehen ist es mathematisch schon eher unmöglich. im november kommt der ony patch, danach muss noch 3.4 auf den testrealm (kommt vielleicht etwas früher aber nicht viel), welcher ja auch nochmal etwas länger als nur ne woche laufen wird. dann hat der kontent noch ne zeit für sich und dann kommt die beta für das addon (ca 3 monate, wenn nicht nochmehr, da diesmal zusätlich die levelquests 1-60 auch nochmal durchgekaut werden müssen).

also wenn ich die sachen bedenke komme ich auf frühstens 2-3 quartal 2010 (ein quartal sind 3 monate, sprich frühstens ab april, tendenz aber zum sommer und wegen sommerloch könnten sie es nach hinten verschieben).

@testare: gegen arthas seele wird man nie kämpfen können, da seine seele schon verbrannt ist, nurnoch der lichkönig ist über.

@weissnet: auf deine schlussfolgerung sind viele gekommen, dennoch hat keiner von denen bedacht, dass der kampf gegen einen boss immer zum ende des kontent stattfindet (sprich illidan war der kampf, als gerade das plateu rauskam) und auf diese weise passt zb auch der blutelfen prinz ins bild, zum ende seines kontent wurde er besiegt und ist zum anfang eines weiteren kontent wieder aufgetaucht.
somit ist der kampf gegen den lichkönig vermutlich 4 monate nach dem kontentpatch, wenn die welt sich verändert, man aber noch vor arthas steht, ihn legt und direkt weiter in die neue welt geht.


----------



## Vulcania Weißglut (1. September 2009)

Ich denke mal, dass Blizz zum Geburtstag von WoW damit rauskommt! 

Also im Februar 2010! 

Hatte ich heute morgen im Urin!


----------



## Rabaz (1. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Er sagte heute auch das es wahrscheinlich kurz nach 3.3 kommen würde etc.



Es kommt nach 3.3 aber nicht kurz.  3.3 wird etwa 3 Monate laufen (so wars immer und für 14 Tage machen die den Aufwand nicht) und dann gibts irgendwann die Catadings BETA, welche ebenfalls mindestens 3 Monate auf Testservern läuft. 

Geh also von nem halben Jahr NACH 3.3 aus. Ich bin kein Hellseher aber das ist realistisch.  3.3 wird ebenfalls mindestens 2 - 3 Monate auf den Testservern sein. Mit mind. 8 Monaten AB 3.3 Testphase darf man also rechnen. Das sind noch Äonen bis das kommt, ich versteh die ganze Hektik nicht. Da ist locker Zeit seinen account nochmal stillzulegen fürn paar Monate falls man schon langeweile hat.

Alles unter 6 Monaten ist jedenfalls vollkommen unrealistisch.


----------



## bloodstar (1. September 2009)

jopp, nach Illidan kam ja auch noch der Sonnebrunnen und lauter kleinigkeiten. also denk schon dass dannach noch irgendwas mit drachen oder dergleichen kommt ooooder ein eventpatch fürn übergang


----------



## Berserkius (1. September 2009)

Hmm wann kam in ca Lichking raus? November letzten jahres? Dann wird in etwa Cata auch in etwa dieses Jahr November erscheinen. Ein Sprecher von Blizz meinte doch **Jedes Jahr ein neues Addon*.*



Dann gibts bestimmt wieder ein Nachtverkauf bei Saturn/Media Mark, wird dann wieder die Hölle los sein und wieder paar unheimliche Gestalten da rum wandern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (1. September 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Hm wenn ich mich beim Trailer nit verhört habe heisst es "während der kampf gegen Arthas andaurert geschieht in azeroth etwas...." bla oder so ähnlich ^^
> Ich persönlich schließe daraus das das neue Addon nichtmehr soolange auf sich warten lässt, und ich denke (und da könnt Ihr Flamen wie wollt ;D) das es noch weit vor der Blizzcon 2010 rauskommt .
> Wiegesagt Blizzard-Activion, die machen Druck =P




Alders als zum WOTLK Trailer geht der Cataclysm Trailer von den jetztigen Zeitpunkt aus. Und momentan dauert der Kampf noch an und mit 3.2.2 und ich schätze mal mit 3.3 wird es schon veränderungen geben. Zb soll Bane Bluthuf ja verschwinden habe ich gehört oder Hochgeborene auftauchen.


----------



## Dunator (1. September 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Hmm wann kam in ca Lichking raus? November letzten jahres? Dann wird in etwa Cata auch in etwa dieses Jahr November erscheinen. Ein Sprecher von Blizz meinte doch **Jedes Jahr ein neues Addon*.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas macht echt kopfschmerzen! diese aussage wurde schon LÄNGST zurückgenommen (selbst woltk kam 2 jahre nach bc) aber nein es gibt immer noch (sorry für das radikale wort) deppen, die alle neuen informationen überlesen (weil sie es nicht wissen wollen) und einfach nur das lesen was sie lesen wollen, was entweder fiktiv ist oder schon revidiert wurde.

kleiner tipp: lern mal richtig lesen


----------



## Berserkius (1. September 2009)

@Dunator sei mal nicht so unverschämt, wärest Du in meiner Reichweite hätte ich dir schon eine über den Kopf gezogen!


kleiner Tipp: Frage mal deine Eltern ob sie dir nicht ein bisschen Respekt beibringen können


----------



## Leonalis (1. September 2009)

Keine zuldrak-eistrollen-tiergegner instanz mit 3.4 :-(((((((((

die gegner müssen ja ned stärker sein nur weil es nach arthas implementiert wird.


----------



## Dunator (1. September 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Keine zuldrak-eistrollen-tiergegner instanz mit 3.4 :-(((((((((
> 
> die gegner müssen ja ned stärker sein nur weil es nach arthas implementiert wird.



das ist ja eigendlich schon ein stylebruch, der erste wow teil ohne eine zul instanz -.-

@tikif knüppelhart: ich richte ihnen das nächsten monat aus, wenn ich sie wieder sehe, aber solange musst du damit leben


----------



## X-orzist (1. September 2009)

Nach Ankündigung eines neuen Addon durch Blizz vergehen in der Regel ca. 15 - 18 Monate bis zum Erscheinungstermin.

Dies war bei BC und Wotlk so. Auf der nächsten BlizzCon im Jahr 2010 wird das Erscheiungsdatum des neuen Addon veröffentlich werden ... das dann zw. Oktober und Dezember des nächsten Jahres liegen dürfte.


----------



## Streamghost (1. September 2009)

denke net erstmal wird die beta anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domalias (1. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also habe von meienm Gildenchef schon oft mitbekommen das er bei
> seinem Händler des vertrauens Cataclysm vorbestellt hat.
> 
> Er sagte heute auch das es wahrscheinlich kurz nach 3.3 kommen würde etc.
> ...



Sicherlich nicht........Als wüsste ein Verkäufer das so Genau.Der will nur damit erreichen,das du es herum plauderst und alle dann,wenn Blizzard es öffentlich macht zum verkauf,die Leute bei Ihmen das Spiel kaufen.Mehr Nicht...


----------



## Fedaykin (1. September 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> @Dunator sei mal nicht so unverschämt, wärest Du in meiner Reichweite hätte ich dir schon eine über den Kopf gezogen!
> 
> 
> kleiner Tipp: Frage mal deine Eltern ob sie dir nicht ein bisschen Respekt beibringen können



Er hat aber recht.


----------



## Testare (1. September 2009)

Btw, vorbestellen kann ich Cata auch schon, der Spieledealer des Vertrauens kann allerdings eines mit Sicherheit sagen: Er weiss weder wanns erscheint und wieviel es kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal im Ernst, vorbestellen heisst NULL NADA NJENTE. Das ist ein Service, den gute Geschäftsleute nutzen um entweder schonmal ne Anzahlung zu kassieren (Die Zinsen arbeiten schliesslich für das Geschäft) oder, was wichtiger ist, die Kunden an sich zu binden.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also habe von meienm Gildenchef schon oft mitbekommen das er bei
> seinem Händler des vertrauens Cataclysm vorbestellt hat.



echt?

wie oft bestellt dein Gildenchef denn Catalysm so vor ?


----------



## Dunator (1. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Btw, vorbestellen kann ich Cata auch schon, der Spieledealer des Vertrauens kann allerdings eines mit Sicherheit sagen: Er weiss weder wanns erscheint und wieviel es kostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mal davon abgesehen, dass es dir als spieler auch nichts bringt es vorzubestellen, bzw jetzt noch nicht, das kann man planen, wenn das spiel wirklich in absehbarer zeit in den laden kommt, dann kann man sich auch überlege, ob man es mit amazon (oder co) oder direkt im laden bestellt.

also ich hab damals es bei amazon bestellt, hatte aber kein bock zu warten, bin zum mitternachtsverkauf maschiert und hab am nächsten tag das andere weitergereicht, nur damit ich ein level machen konnte (in einem völlig überfülltem gebiet) XD


----------



## The-Dragon (1. September 2009)

Stimmt, die Vorbestellung hat überhaupt nichts zu sagen, was Einige vor mir schon deutlich gemacht haben.

Uns erwartet erstmal Patch 3.2.2 dieses Jahr im November, so viel ist sicher da dies ja das Geburtstagsgeschenk von Blizzard ist und dieser ist nunmal im November.

Mit Eiskrone erwarten uns neben einer Raidinstanz mit 12 Bossen auch drei 5Mann-Instanzen mit 8 Bossen. Und das will erstmal ordentlich getestet werden. Also mindestens nochn Monat aufm PTR. Februar/März ist also durchaus realistisch für das Erscheinen von Patch 3.3, Eiskrone und Arthas. Blizzard hat auf der BlizzCon auch nochmal wiederholt, das dies der finale Patch für WotlK sein wird. Was allerdings kleinere Contenpatches nicht ausschließt. Ergänzungen, Abänderungen, Zusätze (wie das Tanzstudio).

Patch 3.3 wird wesentlich umfangreicher als das Kolosseum oder Onyxia, somit wird uns das sicherlich noch einige Monate beschäftigen.
Falls Blizzard bis dahin fertig werden sollte mit Cataclysm, stehen dann auch die Beta-Server dafür bereit, die dann noch einmal ein halbes Jahr in Anspruch nehmen. Somit wird Blizzard auf der BlizzCon 2010 ein konkretes Veröffentlichungsdatum bekannt geben können.

Ergo: Wenn man alle Fakten zusammen nimmt und die Erfahrungen aus vergangenen Addons und Patches, ist es äußerst wahrscheinlich, das Catacylsm im vierten Quartal 2010 erscheint. Früher ist unmöglich und auch unnötig.


----------



## Dunator (1. September 2009)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Vorbestellung hat überhaupt nichts zu sagen, was Einige vor mir schon deutlich gemacht haben.
> 
> Uns erwartet erstmal Patch 3.2.2 dieses Jahr im November, so viel ist sicher da dies ja das Geburtstagsgeschenk von Blizzard ist und dieser ist nunmal im November.
> 
> ...



ich geb dir in deinen punkte eigendlich vollkommen recht, so ist das vierte quartal am realistischten, doch vorher würde ich nicht als ganz unmöglich einstufen, da wir nicht wissen wie weit blizzard schon ist und wie eh sie, nach dem 3.3 in die beta gehen.

wenn nur jeder wenigsten so gut rechnen könnte wie du, müsste man nichtmehr lesen, dass das addon noch dieses jahr kommt und ich hätte keine kopfschmerzen mehr, weil ich vor entsetzen, wegen der aussagen, die hände über den kopf einschlagen muss ^^


----------



## Lofwyr01 (1. September 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht warum hier so viel diskutiert wird. Wenn es im Laden steht dann ist es da und dann könnt ihr es auch kaufen. Vorher nicht und wann es soweit ist ist doch egal. Hauptsache es kommt..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (1. September 2009)

Glaube er wird wieder viel Wind um nichts gemacht. Das neue Addon komm frühstens 2011. 
Jetzt kommt erst einmal Aion. Da werden bestimmt einige neue Ideen drinne sein, die sich Blizz ausleihen wird. Um die dann einzubauen dauert auch noch einige Zeit.


----------



## Domalias (1. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Glaube er wird wieder viel Wind um nichts gemacht. Das neue Addon komm frühstens 2011.
> Jetzt kommt erst einmal Aion. Da werden bestimmt einige neue Ideen drinne sein, die sich Blizz ausleihen wird. Um die dann einzubauen dauert auch noch einige Zeit.


Nun komm du auch nicht mit nem Blödsinn von 2011...langsam wird es lachhaft....was diemeisten ssagen,wo ich mich auch anschliesse ist mitte/fast ende 2010....


----------



## Dunator (1. September 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Nun komm du auch nicht mit nem Blödsinn von 2011...langsam wird es lachhaft....was diemeisten ssagen,wo ich mich auch anschliesse ist mitte/fast ende 2010....



naja später wär warscheinlich auch schwachsinnig, da jetzt nurnoch ein großer contentpatch kommt und der endboss dann schon lange liegt


----------



## Kerodos (1. September 2009)

Also das mit ende 2010 und afang 2011 (2011 wer kommt den auf den Blödsin) ist für mich völliger nonsens. den Blizzard arbeitet ja auch an dem Addon die Patches sind ja nur dazuda die Spieler bei laune zu halten  bis zum neunen Addon also ich denke das es im 2 oder 3 Quartal 2010 kommt den Blizzard hat für jedes Addon 1 jahr gebrauch da wird es für dieses jetzt keine zwei Jahre brauchen


----------



## Rikayne (1. September 2009)

Wir werden sehen wanns kommt. und wie an der blizzcon angekündigt wurde : 'das neue addon kommt schneller als erwartet'...ob damit gemeint ist, dass das Addonrelease nur 2 statt 3 mal verschoben wird, sei dahingestellt...

Aber komischerweise kann man das bei mir im Laden schon vorbestellen...und nein, is kein Scherz, dachte auch ich hör ned recht...


----------



## Harlech (1. September 2009)

Mich würde interessieren, wielange Blizz denn schon daran arbeitet.
Die Vorstellung auf der Con ging ganz sicher nicht einher mit dem Start der Entwicklung.

Nach dem was ich dort gesehen habe ist das Artwork schon so gut wie fertig, die wissen auch 
was Sie mit der alten Welt machen wollen. Das bringt mich zu dem Schluss, dass es eigentlich schon
ziemlich vorangeschritten ist. Zudem die Engine steht, Phasing ist auch nicht nicht unbekanntes mehr.

Ich denke auch das es schneller gehen wird, als so manch einer denken mag, aber hey ...
überraschen lassen.

Das mit dem Patch 3.3 müssen die noch machen, das sie es angekündigt haben. Cata wird so denke ich
in jedem Fall die 4.0 bekommen. 

Hat noch wer im Kopf welches die letzte Version vor WOTLK war?


Gruß,

Harlech


----------



## Plûsarbeit (1. September 2009)

bei warth of the lichking habe ich es 4 monate befor es raus kamm vorbestelte und es war schon land dafor zm vorbestellen da


----------



## Kerodos (1. September 2009)

Harlech schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, wielange Blizz denn schon daran arbeitet.
> Die Vorstellung auf der Con ging ganz sicher nicht einher mit dem Start der Entwicklung.
> 
> Nach dem was ich dort gesehen habe ist das Artwork schon so gut wie fertig, die wissen auch
> ...


Blizzard hat direkt nach dem Release von Wotlk damit angefangen


----------



## Duselette (1. September 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Woher ich das weiss? Hab ich gestern von Cpt. Jack Sparrow und Cpt. Barbossa während des Drehs zum neuen Mortal Kombat ultimate Fighting in Bad Salzungen, erfahren.



Quatsch, der Drehort ist in Langenfeld, hinten raus richtung Gewerbegebiet, Richtung Pleß

BTT: vorbestellen kann man es ohne Probleme


----------



## Dunator (1. September 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> Also das mit ende 2010 und afang 2011 (2011 wer kommt den auf den Blödsin) ist für mich völliger nonsens. den Blizzard arbeitet ja auch an dem Addon die Patches sind ja nur dazuda die Spieler bei laune zu halten  bis zum neunen Addon also ich denke das es im 2 oder 3 Quartal 2010 kommt den Blizzard hat für jedes Addon 1 jahr gebrauch da wird es für dieses jetzt keine zwei Jahre brauchen



wieviele finger zeigt der smilee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
I eins 1, II zwei 2, III drei 3

also wow kam raus, wieviele jahre (in strichen dargestellt) haben sie bis zum addon gebraucht? II ! bc kam raus, wieviele jahre haben sie bis woltk gebraucht? II !

es hört sich krass an aber einige aus dem forum müssen nochmal zur schule, die mathematischen schwächen sind echt der hammer!

@Harlech: schön wenn sie einige bilder der welt zeigen die fertig sind, daraus kann man aber nicht auf das gesammtkonstruckschließen!
und der epic fail schlecht hin (100 mal hier im forum gewesen, also war es nicht nur dein fehler allein): die welt ist ja leer?!?!
damn right my homie. das liegt daran, dass die grafik der welt nicht gleich das ganze addon ist. ich weiß, viele denken sich: "hey das gebiet sieht fertig aus" und das kann bei der grafik auch stimmen, doch macht diese vielleicht 50% (maximal, ich würde sagen weniger) der arbeit, da müssen nochmal alle quests hin, mobs, das ganze braucht balancing, was nicht in 2 tagen gemacht ist!

und  das catalysm wird 4.0.... altkluger spruch echt. jedes addon bekommt eine vortlaufende GANZE zahl, so ist 4.0 zu 100% der vorpatch zum addon (der die welt vorbereitet, die daten implementiert) was anderes kann er nicht sein.


----------



## Bighorn (1. September 2009)

zwera schrieb:


> dann kommts halt 5 wochen später..ich denk mal die machen das abhängig wie aion anlaufen tutwnn und wo die es rausbringen....
> aber denk mal anfang nächstes jahr ist schon realistisch....



Blizz läßt sich von Aion bestimmt nicht aus der Ruhe bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vor Ende 2010 würde ich nicht mit dem Addon rechnen.

BC wurde auch für mitte des Jahres angekündigt und ist erst November(?) gekommen.


----------



## MoonFrost (1. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Btw, vorbestellen kann ich Cata auch schon, der Spieledealer des Vertrauens kann allerdings eines mit Sicherheit sagen: Er weiss weder wanns erscheint und wieviel es kostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Juchu einer hats verstanden^^
BtW nur weil Blizz sagt es kommt ein addon was schon in der entwicklung fast fertig is blabla und man es schon vorbestellen kann heißt es NICHT das wirklich ein addon kommt. Beispiel?! Ok...

Warcraft 3 Addon Nr. 2 Day of the Dragon
Wurde groß angekündigt. Es gab Bildmaterial der neuen Helden die jedes Volk bekommen sollte... In einigen bekannten Magazinen waren interviews zum game (siehe gamestar, CBS) Und TROTZDEM ist es bis heute nicht erschienen. (es sollte 05 oder 06 ka komm) Es kam zwar 1 patch wo 1 der neuen helden drin war (firelord) aber das addon kam nie (damals hieß das expansion nich addon bei uns in der klasse :>) Spinnen bei den undead die auf drachen reiten können. Groß angekündigt nie gekommen. usw^^ Und wer cata vorbestellt bevor blizz den releasethermin genannt hat ist schön blöd^^ Ihr gebt eurem "händler des vertrauens" geld für eine leistung die er vielleicht gar nicht bringen kann und dann is euer geld weg.


----------



## boonfish (1. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> [...]
> Denkt ihr es kommt noch gleich nach 3.3?



Wenn Patch 3.3 gegen August nächsten Jahres kommt.

Also mal im Ernst. Von den 5neuen Gebieten hat man bisher noch nicht mehr gesehen als Konzeptzeichnungen, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass Blizzard da noch ziemlich am Anfang steht. Warscheinlich werden sie etwa im sommer 2010 fertig, aber sie werden es auf keinen Fall im Sommer auf den Markt bringen, da doch lieber noch ein paar Monate warten und ordentlich Hype erzeugen. Also meine Vermutung ist, dass es Ende Sommer/ Anfang Herbst nächsten Jahres kommt. 
Der "Onyxia-Patch" kommt ja im Dezember (?) und damit wird Eiskrone wohl auch so langsam auf die Testserver kommen. 
Dieser Patch 3.3 wird dann im ~ Februar 2010 auf dei Liveserver gehen. Und ein späteres Event wird die Wartezeit auf Cataclysm versüßen. Wie ich darauf komme?
("Es wird ein riesiges World-Event geben, nachdem Patch 3.3 erschienen ist und Arthas besiegt wurde. Dieses wird ca. einen Monat andauern, so zumindest die aktuelle Planung.") -Cory Stockton


----------



## Dunator (1. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Juchu einer hats verstanden^^
> BtW nur weil Blizz sagt es kommt ein addon was schon in der entwicklung fast fertig is blabla und man es schon vorbestellen kann heißt es NICHT das wirklich ein addon kommt. Beispiel?! Ok...
> 
> Warcraft 3 Addon Nr. 2 Day of the Dragon
> Wurde groß angekündigt. Es gab Bildmaterial der neuen Helden die jedes Volk bekommen sollte... In einigen bekannten Magazinen waren interviews zum game (siehe gamestar, CBS) Und TROTZDEM ist es bis heute nicht erschienen. (es sollte 05 oder 06 ka komm) Es kam zwar 1 patch wo 1 der neuen helden drin war (firelord) aber das addon kam nie (damals hieß das expansion nich addon bei uns in der klasse :>) Spinnen bei den undead die auf drachen reiten können. Groß angekündigt nie gekommen. usw^^ Und wer cata vorbestellt bevor blizz den releasethermin genannt hat ist schön blöd^^ Ihr gebt eurem "händler des vertrauens" geld für eine leistung die er vielleicht gar nicht bringen kann und dann is euer geld weg.



das mit dem risiko stimmt aber catalysm wird sicherlich kommen, aufgrund der hohen spieleranzahl


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (1. September 2009)

Ja das es kommt stimmt wohl und alles.

Aber manche sind echt immer so wenn sie was hören bam glauben sie das.

Wartet doch mal ab habt ihr keine Geduld das Addon wird schon kommen genießt die Zeit bis dahin und träumt von Diablo 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (1. September 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Blizz läßt sich von Aion bestimmt nicht aus der Ruhe bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jopp, genau das - Konkurrenz haben sie nie mit keinem Game gefürchtet - mussten sie auch nicht und wird auch hier nicht anders sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Begonnen mit der Entwicklung von Cata haben sie nach Release wotlk? Falsch.
Man lese mal die ganzen alten Blueposts durch - es gibt Team a und Team b - Team a war für Classic zuständig und hat nach Release Classic für Contentpatches sowie nebenbei schon Wotlk gewerkelt.
Team b hat mit Release WoW mit BC begonnen - mit Release BC wurde bereits neben den Contentpatches an Cata gearbeitet.

Einfach mal US Foren stöbern^^
Zudem ist diese Vorgehensweise extremst logisch, wenn man sich mal ansieht, wie aufwändig ein PC-Spiel heutzutage ist. 4 Jahre Entwicklung sind da wenn es wirklich halbwegs ordentlich werden soll keine große Zeit


----------



## MoonFrost (1. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> das mit dem risiko stimmt aber catalysm wird sicherlich kommen, aufgrund der hohen spieleranzahl



Weißt du wie viele leute WC3 zocken und gezockt haben?^^
Und weißte wie viele leute das 1 Tetris gespielt haben? Da gabs auch kein Addon zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (1. September 2009)

PS: Mitte/Ende 2010 ist als FRÜHESTER Termin imho realistisch, denn wenn man sich die Planungen zu Cata ansieht ist das ganze nicht mehr und nicht weniger als WoW2 - nur im laufenden Game als Addon umgesetzt.

Grafik wird aufgebohrt
Skill- und Attributsystem neu
Alte Welt inkl Questreihen teils komplett neu designed
Projezierte Grafiken weg und echte rein wegen fliegen in der alten Welt


PPS:
Vorbestellung - Angezahlt - Spiel erscheint nicht = man bekommt (ausser der Händler ist leite zwischendrin) Geld zurück - deutsches Recht ist da sehr eindeutig, also nix mit Geld weg ^^


----------



## Kerodos (1. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> wieviele finger zeigt der smilee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dan zähl mal wieviel jahre har es für wotlk gebraucht wer muss hier zur Schule also nicht immer Klugscheisen


----------



## Weissnet (1. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> @weissnet: auf deine schlussfolgerung sind viele gekommen, dennoch hat keiner von denen bedacht, dass der kampf gegen einen boss immer zum ende des kontent stattfindet (sprich illidan war der kampf, als gerade das plateu rauskam) und auf diese weise passt zb auch der blutelfen prinz ins bild, zum ende seines kontent wurde er besiegt und ist zum anfang eines weiteren kontent wieder aufgetaucht.
> somit ist der kampf gegen den lichkönig vermutlich 4 monate nach dem kontentpatch, wenn die welt sich verändert, man aber noch vor arthas steht, ihn legt und direkt weiter in die neue welt geht.



Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung das der jetzige Content Patch nur bis zum Weihnachtsgeschäft gedacht ist, es ist nicht gerade viel was dazu gekommen ist und einfach ist es zumale auch noch.Gut der HM ist noch nit offen aber kennt man einen kennt man alle, und ich finde den jetzigen "neuen" Content einfach nur nen Witz der aber sehr schön gemacht ist halt mal was anderes undso ;D .
Noch zudem steht Blizz sowieso noch bissl und Druck da andere MMORPGS Aion,Startek Online,Champions etc..Eve bla.. auch nicht schlafen und neuen Content geben.
Von daher halte ich es für absolut logisch das dieses Jahr noch die neue Instanz geöffnet, und somit das bevorstehende Addon langsam aber sicher immer näher rückt ! 

Desswegen halte ich auch an meiner vorigen Meinung fest, und sage das Cataclysm bis spätestens zur nächsten Blizzcon da ist, eher früher als später!


----------



## Testare (1. September 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> dan zähl mal wieviel jahre har es für wotlk gebraucht wer muss hier zur Schule also nicht immer Klugscheisen



2 bis bc, von bc bis wotl wieder fast 2 = unter Strich 4 Jahre.... Tja, selfowned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (1. September 2009)

Es wird definitiv noch einen pre Patch geben vor dem Addon. Also frühstens nach Eiskrone+PrePatch+Ony(welche nummer sie auch bekommen mag).
Selbst bei dem Tempo das Blizz atm an den Tag legt noch mindesten 9Monate.


----------



## Vicell (1. September 2009)

Vllt startet die Beta zu 3.3, mehr aber auch nicht.

Ich rechne mit dem addon nicht vor Februar


----------



## Hitzedrachen (1. September 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Hmm wann kam in ca Lichking raus? November letzten jahres? Dann wird in etwa Cata auch in etwa dieses Jahr November erscheinen. Ein Sprecher von Blizz meinte doch **Jedes Jahr ein neues Addon*.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau... *jedes JAHR ein neues Addon*!
Also WotLK kam 2008 also kommt Cata noch 2009.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder will mir jemand sagen das Blizzard - Gott vom Azeroth ein Lügner ist!?


B2T:
Nächstes Addon nicht vor 2010. Man hat noch nichts von einer Alpha oder Beta gehört.


----------



## Gerger (1. September 2009)

es wird 100% noch ein Patch kommen der nochmals einen endboss für wotlk einfügt um noch zeit zwischen wotlk und cata zu bekommen! genau das gleiche war auch mit dem Sonnenbrunnen.


----------



## Weissnet (1. September 2009)

Gerger schrieb:


> es wird 100% noch ein Patch kommen der nochmals einen endboss für wotlk einfügt um noch zeit zwischen wotlk und cata zu bekommen! genau das gleiche war auch mit dem Sonnenbrunnen.



Jo ist doch logisch aber das steht ja schon lange fest das die Eiskronenzitadelle kommt. 0.o


----------



## Shizo. (1. September 2009)

Gerger schrieb:


> es wird 100% noch ein Patch kommen der nochmals einen endboss für wotlk einfügt um noch zeit zwischen wotlk und cata zu bekommen! genau das gleiche war auch mit dem Sonnenbrunnen.



Quelle?


----------



## Bighorn (1. September 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung das der jetzige Content Patch nur bis zum Weihnachtsgeschäft gedacht ist, es ist nicht gerade viel was dazu gekommen ist und einfach ist es zumale auch noch.Gut der HM ist noch nit offen aber kennt man einen kennt man alle, und ich finde den jetzigen "neuen" Content einfach nur nen Witz der aber sehr schön gemacht ist halt mal was anderes undso ;D .
> Noch zudem steht Blizz sowieso noch bissl und Druck da andere MMORPGS Aion,Startek Online,Champions etc..Eve bla.. auch nicht schlafen und neuen Content geben.
> Von daher halte ich es für absolut logisch das dieses Jahr noch die neue Instanz geöffnet, und somit das bevorstehende Addon langsam aber sicher immer näher rückt !
> 
> Desswegen halte ich auch an meiner vorigen Meinung fest, und sage das Cataclysm bis spätestens zur nächsten Blizzcon da ist, eher früher als später!



... und wieder kann ich sagen das sich Blizz deswegen nicht unter Druck setzen muß. 
Alle Spiele zusammen haben nicht annähernd die Spielerzahl wie WoW.


----------



## Weissnet (1. September 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Quelle?



Der hat bestimmt noch nicht gewusst das die Eiskronen Zitadelle kommt ^^


----------



## Weissnet (1. September 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> ... und wieder kann ich sagen das sich Blizz deswegen nicht unter Druck setzen muß.
> Alle Spiele zusammen haben nicht annähernd die Spielerzahl wie WoW.



Die es aber zuhalten gilt ;D


----------



## Tweetycat280 (1. September 2009)

kann man doch überlegen 

vor 2 Jahren wurde zur Blizzcon WotLk angekündigt letztes Jahr um die Zeit ging die Beta los ergo nächstes Jahr um die Zeit Beta u im 4 Quartal release.

Und man bedenke 3.2.2 kommt im November vorm Birthday von WoW mit ony u so dann wird 3.3 im Februar kommen wie 2.4 damals dann hat man wieder ein paar Monate Zeit den GesamtContent zu clearen, Erfolge zu machen u die Twinks hochziehen bzw ausstatten.

so ne Fülle wie in Classic zeiten wirds nicht mehr geben und vorallem wird es auch das nicht geben das keiner alle Instanzen gesehen hat.


Hoffe das Ony auf stufe 80 bleibt


----------



## Jerry:Kargath (1. September 2009)

ich denke das cataclysm nich direkt nach patch 3.3 kommt!
den ich glaube das dieses event mit arthas (filmseqeunz etc.) noch ein klein wenig auf sich warten lässt den der pdk endboss is ja noch nichtmal da!

auserdem hoffe ich das nach 3.3 noch ein bis zwei patches kommen denn wie es für wow erweiterungen so bekannt ist kommt ja noch die betaphase und ich hoffe das wir spieler auf den liveservern dann auch noch unterhalten werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gerome234 (1. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> wieviele finger zeigt der smilee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast echt keine Ahnung:X Kann sein, dass BC nach Classic 2 Jahre gebraucht hat, aber rechne nochmal richtig: BC kam Januar 2007, WotLK kam November 2008: Ergo es waren keine ganze 2 Jahre. Rechnen ist wohl auch nicht deine Kunst. 
@Topic: Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass 3.3 der letzte Kontentpatch sein wird. Ich glaub bis man den Lichkönig besiegt hat, wird einige Zeit vergehen. Man nehme SWP. Den Schlachtzug hat fast keiner geschafft (Außer vielleicht mit 3.0, aber das war ja kein Kontentpatch sondern eher ein Nerf-Patch). Also denk ich mal ,dass Cataclysm nach 3.3 bzw. 4.0 kommt. Was wollen die auch fürn Boss noch hinzufügen?


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (1. September 2009)

Blizzard sagt It's done when it's done.(Zudem meinten sie noch, dass es 2010 rauskommen soll, mehr nicht!)


----------



## Marcel1201 (1. September 2009)

Hallo,

bei Amazon kann man sich das Addon schon mal vormerken lassen (keine vorbestellung)

Mann erhält dann eine Email sobard dieser Artikel verfügbar ist

Zitat Amazon:
Melden Sie sich an, um per E-Mail benachrichtigt zu werden, wenn dieser Artikel verfügbar ist.

Hier gelangt ihr zur Vor-Anmeldung:
http://www.amazon.de/World-of-WarCraft-Cat...6774&sr=8-1

Gruß


----------



## Dunator (1. September 2009)

gerome234 schrieb:


> Du hast echt keine Ahnung:X Kann sein, dass BC nach Classic 2 Jahre gebraucht hat, aber rechne nochmal richtig: BC kam Januar 2007, WotLK kam November 2008: Ergo es waren keine ganze 2 Jahre. Rechnen ist wohl auch nicht deine Kunst.



BOAR ALTER GEHTS NOCH?!?!
ok mathe unterricht für ganz arme:
1. januar 07
2. februar 07
3. märz 07
4. april 07
5. mai 07
6. juni 07
7. juli 07
8. august 07
9. september 07
10. oktober 07
11. november 07
12. dezember 07
13. januar 08
14. februar 08
15. märz 08
16. april 08
17. mai 08
18. juni 08
19. juli 08
20. august 08
21. september 08
22. oktober 08
23. november 08

so das jahr hat 12 monate
23 geteilt durch 12 gleich 1,91 periode 6
!!!vorsicht fakten!!!
ab 0,5 rundet man auf (und bei 0,9 erstrecht!!!)

ergebnis 2 jahre

alter ich lass mir doch nicht von irgendein mathe erklären der nichtmal runden kann
(klar vielleicht hab ich in der schule nicht immer aufgepasst aber es gibt noch leute die es auch in der heutigen zeit schaffen, den matheunterricht jahre lang mit durchschnitt 1,0 beenden und fehlerfreie abschlussprüfungen schreiben und sone leute müssen sich sonen kinderkram, den man eigendlich im schlaf beherschen sollte nicht erklären lassen!)


----------



## Wiikend (1. September 2009)

Igram schrieb:


> Also ich hab gelesen dass mit 3.3 arthas kommen wird mit der legendären waffe für dps warri pala und dk.



ja klaR LOLOLOLOOLOOl Arthas wird Frostmourne droppen damit 2 millionen neue Lichkings auf der Welt rumlaufen Waffe wär Cool aba ich denke wenn man die Story betrachtet unwarscheinlich (siehe Warcraft 3)

Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Weissnet (1. September 2009)

Hab gehört 1+1 ist 11 xd


----------



## Fimbul! (1. September 2009)

Jau, runden wir einfach mal, obwohl es gar keinen Sinn macht!
23 Monate sind halt nicht 24 Monate.


----------



## Alohajoe (1. September 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> 3.3. = Arthas und Gedöns = nicht unbedingt der letzte 3.x Patch, der neuen Content bringt.


Dann kommt das mit der Geschichte zu Cataclysm nicht so ganz hin. Im Trailer wird ja gesagt "Während der schreckliche Krieg gegen den Lichkönig andauert (!), ringen die Verteidiger Azeroths um Frieden [...bla...] Ein uraltes Übel erhebt sich, entschlossen, Azeroth in den Grundfesten zu erschüttern, und die Welt wird nie wieder [...bla...]".

Wenn jetzt nach dem Arthas-Patch noch zwei, drei, vier Content-Patches kommen würden, wäre Arthas schon längst besiegt. Und somit würde der Kampf gegen ihn nicht noch andauern, wenn Todesschwinge auftaucht.

Naja, wahrscheinlich sehe ich das alles zu kleinlich; Zeitformen sind dank Phasing ja auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Wiikend: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal...
Es WIRD eine legendäre Waffe geben, allerdings nicht Frostmourne, sondern Shadowmourne.


----------



## MadRedCap (1. September 2009)

Wiikend schrieb:


> ja klaR LOLOLOLOOLOOl Arthas wird Frostmourne droppen damit 2 millionen neue Lichkings auf der Welt rumlaufen Waffe wär Cool aba ich denke wenn man die Story betrachtet unwarscheinlich (siehe Warcraft 3)


Wo hat er was von Frostmourne erzählt?
Die News über Shadowmourne nich gelesen?

LOLOLOLOLOL.... ach was solls...


Edit: @Ahlohajoe

Mag stimmen, mag aber vielleicht auch nicht stimmen. Was ist, wenn der Geist von Ner'zul, der ja der eigentliche Lichkönig ist, sich nach dem Kampf gegen Arthas von jenem trennt und man den in einem weiteren Content-Patch verheizt? Was wäre wenn...? Ich sagte ja nur, es besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit, das was unerwartetes passiert, Blizzard muss sich ja da an niemanden anderen als sich selbst halten.


----------



## Weissnet (1. September 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Wo hat er was von Frostmourne erzählt?
> Die News über Shadowmourne nich gelesen?
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL.... ach was solls...



Es wurde auch von Blizz erklärt wieso es kein Frostmourne geben wird ^^

Das solte an den gehen der den überaus sinnvollen Frostmourne post getätigt hat ^^


----------



## Gierdre (1. September 2009)

Mitte/Ende 2010 reicht mir persönlich auch dicke. Ist ja schön, dass einige offenbar so schnell sind (oder sonst nix zu tun haben), aber wenn man arbeitet und seine Familie betreuen will, kommt man mal nicht so schnell durch alles durch. 
Vor allem, wenn man seine Prioität nicht nur auf schnellstmögliches leveln und Equip-Beschaffung legt, sondern sich vielleicht auch mal in Ruhe anschaut, was Blizz da alles eingebaut hat. Hat auch nicht Jeder zu Classic-Zeit angefangen und schaut sich vielleicht auch noch ältere Dinge gern noch an. 
Kommt auch genug mit den Patches. Ich persönlich kann mich noch ne ganz Weile gut beschäftigen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (1. September 2009)

Gierdre schrieb:


> Mitte/Ende 2010 reicht mir persönlich auch dicke. Ist ja schön, dass einige offenbar so schnell sind (oder sonst nix zu tun haben), aber wenn man arbeitet und seine Familie betreuen will, kommt man mal nicht so schnell durch alles durch.
> Vor allem, wenn man seine Prioität nicht nur auf schnellstmögliches leveln und Equip-Beschaffung legt, sondern sich vielleicht auch mal in Ruhe anschaut, was Blizz da alles eingebaut hat. Hat auch nicht Jeder zu Classic-Zeit angefangen und schaut sich vielleicht auch noch ältere Dinge gern noch an.
> Kommt auch genug mit den Patches. Ich persönlich kann mich noch ne ganz Weile gut beschäftigen...
> 
> ...



Jo zutun gibt es noch jede Menge...nur weil alle Raid Inis clear sind,heisst es ja nicht zwangsläufig das man nichts mehr machen kann ^^.

Zudem sind die ganzen Inis recht kurz geworden und sind schnell zu bewältigen.
Wozu man dann natürlich noch eine riesen Auswahl an daylis und noch "unbekannten" quests hat, mit denen man sich die Zeit mehr als gut vertreiben kann .


----------



## Looklike (1. September 2009)

"Sind wir schon daaaaa" ... wer den Film kennt, kennt den Sinn...


----------



## Weissnet (1. September 2009)

Looklike schrieb:


> "Sind wir schon daaaaa" ... wer den Film kennt, kennt den Sinn...



Ey Mann wo ist mein Auto?


----------



## Thory79 (1. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> kann man doch überlegen
> 
> vor 2 Jahren wurde zur Blizzcon WotLk angekündigt letztes Jahr um die Zeit ging die Beta los ergo nächstes Jahr um die Zeit Beta u im 4 Quartal release.
> 
> ...



Jetzt schon öfter hier gelesen, deswegen wollte ich mal nachfragen...

Wieso sollte 3.3 erst so spät nach 3.2.2 kommen?
Schonmal die Patchnotes für 3.2.2 gelesen? 
Es kommt nur Onyxia + ein paar Klassenänderungen/Fixes. Mit dem bisschen Content gibt sich doch keiner für 3 bis 4 Monate zufrieden.

Ich könnte es mir also ehr so vorstellen:

Ich denke, dass 3.3 noch dieses Jahr kommen wird. Vielleicht ist der Ony-Patch ja auch genau deswegen so früh auf dem PTR? Damit man ihn, fertig getestet, bis November erstmal wieder in die Schublade stecken kann und so genug Zeit hat den Patch 3.3 auf dem PTR zu testen, der dann im Dezember quasi sofort nachgeschoben wird. Denn sein wir mal ehrlich, neuer Content ist Ony ja nicht. Blizz bringt es als goody zum Geburtstag. Mehr nicht.

Bedenkt man, dass auf der BlizzCon bereits gesagt wurde, dass sich wohl einige auf der 2010er BlizzCon über die Goblin-Schurken aufregen werden und es früher kommen soll als wir erwarten... hmmm, mal grob überschlagen...

BlizzCon wieder im August, abzüglich der Levelzeit von 1 bis 85, in "völlig neuen Gebieten".. sagen wir mal das dauert 4 Wochen. Dann noch mindestens 4 bis 6 Wochen, damit die Goblin-Schurken auch Zeit haben sich ihren "miesen Ruf" überhaupt richtig aufbauen zu können.. plus ein wenig Luft nach oben, da sie ja auch noch Equip farmen müssen.

Ich komme also auf einen Releasetermin ~3 Monate vor der Blizzcon 2010.

Wären wir also bei ~ Mai 2010. Gut, immernoch ca. 6 Monate Luft zwischen 3.3 und Cata-Release. Was tun?
Richtig, die Methode des Kolloseums auch in der Eiskronen-Zitadelle anwenden und da wäre ja auch noch das World-Event welches sicher vorm Release kommen wird. 12 Bosse in der Zitadelle, jede Woche ein neuer, holen wir schonmal locker 3 Monate raus. Danach dann gut 3 Monate Zeit den Content auch wirklich abzugrasen während in den letzten 4 Wochen auch noch das Event läuft...

_Voilà_, passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terence (1. September 2009)

Wiikend schrieb:


> ja klaR LOLOLOLOOLOOl Arthas wird Frostmourne droppen damit 2 millionen neue Lichkings auf der Welt rumlaufen Waffe wär Cool aba ich denke wenn man die Story betrachtet unwarscheinlich (siehe Warcraft 3)
> 
> Mfg Wiikend


 Wenn du dir ein bisschen über das neue Addon durchliest kannst du daraus ableiten, dass Blizzard einen Scheissdreck auf ihre Geschichte gibt. So nach dem Motto " Was interessiert mich das Geschwätz von gestern?"+  wir machen es uns möglichst einfach und recyclen einfach den Content und lassen nochmal Bosse wie Onyxia und Ragnaros killen. Oder hast du schon einmal was davon gehört, dass Taurenpaladine oder Zwergenschamanen unterwegs sind? Ich nicht. Ich freu mich schon darauf wieder in den Black Temple, SSC + TK zu gehen in 2 Jahren. Ich weiss nicht genau warum die das machen aber vielleicht sind da neue Leute die das entscheiden und sie haben sich ein einfacheres Konzept überlegt. Sieht man ja auch mit den neuen Änderungen die mit dem Addon kommen. Ist so als ob man das Auto erfindet und jetzt wieder mit der Kutsche fahren will.


----------



## Sakeros (1. September 2009)

Ich hoffe Shadowmourne wird auf Deutsch nicht Schattengram heißen, das klingt ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunator (1. September 2009)

Fimbul! schrieb:


> Jau, runden wir einfach mal, obwohl es gar keinen Sinn macht!
> 23 Monate sind halt nicht 24 Monate.



ahh stimmt jetzt sehe ich es.. sorry dummer fehler von mir:
dabei ist es doch klar, dass man bei 23 monaten nicht auf 24 monate aufrundet, sondern auf 12 monate abrundet (und sagt es ist ein jahr und nicht zwei), ihr habt vollkommen recht und das was der blizzard mitarbeiter meinte, dass sie die ein jahr regel nicht einhalten können und ne zweijahres regel draußmachen müssen war ironisch gemeint.

@sakeros es heißt aber schon schattengram (wird alles eingedeutscht)

@terence blizzard bindet alles mit sehr guten storys ein. zb raggi ist ja auch kein sterbliches wesen, von daher kann man ihn immer wieder besiegen, solange er wieder beschworen wird. und das mit den klassen kann man auch eigendlich alles logisch erklären (die welt ist im wandel und nicht statisch)
(und mal ehrlich ist die wirkliche welt statisch?: nö, es gab sachen wir den vertrag von marseille, an den sich deutschland auch nicht gehalten hat)


----------



## SuperAlex (1. September 2009)

Arthas is WotLK Endgegner!
Illidan war TBC Edgegner, soweit ich weiß kamen nach ihm noch einige Bosse und Patches vor WotLK.
Also denke ich die werden WotLK noch weit auslUUUtschen, und erstmal ne Beta von Katerklimsy machen.


----------



## Dunator (1. September 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> Arthas is WotLK Endgegner!
> Illidan war TBC Edgegner, soweit ich weiß kamen nach ihm noch einige Bosse und Patches vor WotLK.
> Also denke ich die werden WotLK noch weit auslUUUtschen, und erstmal ne Beta von Katerklimsy machen.



und auch hierzu gibt es ein zitat, dass das gegenteil beweist (also von deiner theorie und auch nicht von irgendein spieler sonder offiziel von blizzard)


----------



## Crudelus (1. September 2009)

mal so eine frage nebenbei ,
ich hab jetzt kb einen extra fred aufzumachen weil es schon so x viele wegen cataclym gibt
deswegen frag ich einfach mal hier:
wenn azeroth und so dann alles verwüstet wird, was ist dann mit ws av und arathi?
hoffentlich bekommen die neue skinns oder was meint ihr?;P


----------



## Sheeana (1. September 2009)

Hm, nachdem ja jeder sagt, daß ARTHAS der Endgegner sein wird, gut und schön. Aber der Lichking selbst löst das Rätsel, indem er im Verlaufe einer Queste, in der man durch die Geisterwelt wandert und...wenn man dumm genug ist falsch abzubiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....dem Lichking begegnet, der einen bewegungsunfähig macht und über sich selbst erzählt, daß er ja mal ein SCHAMANE war (bevor er den Charakter tötet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). Ner'Zhul war Schamane und der ist der eigentliche Lichking, Arthas brauchte der doch nur, um sich endlich gegen die Legion zu wehren. 
Muradin Bronzebeard wird es schaffen, Arthas für einen Moment lang unsicher und damit verletzlich zu machen (dafür ist er ja schließlich losgerannt...), er wird vom Rest des Lichking getrennt, dann muß man Arthas platt hauen. Der Rest des Lichking (der olle Ork-Schamane Ner'zul) wird als Gegner erst mit 4.1 zur Verfügung stehen. Im Trailer zu Cataclysm sieht man recht deutlich, daß sich der Sauron-Helm des Lichking einem zuwendet, in dem Moment wo der Sprecher sagt "während der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig andauert...". Und wenn Arthas platt ist, bleibt immer noch der eigentliche Boss, der Lichking eben.
So viel zu meiner Verschwörungstheorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LG


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. September 2009)

Sie haben selbst gesagt dass das Addon vor der Blizzcon 2010 kommt. Zitat: Auf der Blizzcon 2010 werden sich bestimmt viele über Goblin Schurken aufregen. Damit vermute ich eher 1-2 Quartal 2010! Was auch ziemlich Realistisch ist.


----------



## Maine- (2. September 2009)

ist wotlk gleich nach illidan gekommen? ich denke das nach dem lichtking noch eine ini kommt bt war ja auch nicht die letze ini ... wer weiß wer weiß^^


----------



## Dunator (2. September 2009)

Lich schrieb:


> Sie haben selbst gesagt dass das Addon vor der Blizzcon 2010 kommt. Zitat: Auf der Blizzcon 2010 werden sich bestimmt viele über Goblin Schurken aufregen. Damit vermute ich eher 1-2 Quartal 2010! Was auch ziemlich Realistisch ist.



du denkst das es so ist. realistisch macht es das noch nicht! es haben schon mehrere ein releasethermin ERRECHNET. der unterschied zum schätze (was du gerade gemacht hast) ist, dass diese leute fakten, die schon bekannt sind ausgewertet haben und mit eingerechnet haben in ihre überlegungen.
und damit du wenigstens nochmal überlegen kannst und vielleicht deine meinung ändern kannst hier ein paar infos:
- 3.3 wird erst nach ony kommen und braucht noch ein testserver, was mindestens ein monat dauert, so ist der release von 3.3 frühstens im dezember möblich.
- catalysm kommt nach 3.3 (wobei noch nicht ganz raus ist, ob noch patches folgen sollen, die nochmal ein paar monate brauchen)
- catalysm ist noch nicht fertig, sogar noch nichtmal ansatzweise (fauna ist noch nicht voll intigriert, quests müssen gemacht werden, davon abgesehen sind sie ja nichtmal mit allen gebieten fertig und müssen noch viele konzepte ausarbeiten)
- catalysm bekommt auch eine beta, eine normale addon beta dauert ja schonmal über ein quartal, aber hier muss das ganze classic game auch durchgetestet werden

nimmst du diese zeitabstände zusammen, ist deine angabe verdammt unrealistisch!

@Maine-: diese fragen haben sich natürlich auch schon mehrere gestellt, doch hat blizzard bei illidan auch nicht behauptet, dass er der ultimative endboss des addons ist, was wiederum bei dem lichkönig getan haben.


----------



## Gulwar (2. September 2009)

Dein Gildenchef hat nen geldgierigen Händler der keinen Plan hat, und vermutlich auch den Eiffelturm als Addon verkaufen würde.
Natürlich kommt das Addon nach 3.3, was auch sonst? Kurz danach dürfte allerdings weit daneben liegen, da es keinen Sinn macht einen Patch für die "Powergilden" zu machen. Ein halbes Jahr wird wohl vergehen und sollte der Entwicklungsstand nicht entsprechend schnell voranschreiten, kanns auch durchaus noch schnell nen Patch 3.4 geben.
Ansonsten hat Blizzard völlig recht: It´s done, when it´s done.


----------



## Chelrid (2. September 2009)

also ich denke mal nächstes jahr im frühjahr fängt die beta an, und dann kommt im sommer oder herbst 2010 das addon raus.

und soweit ich weiß, kann man das addon bei amazon noch nicht vorbestellen, man kann sich maximal benachrichtigen lassen sobald dies möglich ist.

glaubt ihr es wird wieder einen Mitternachtsverkauf geben wie bei Woltk?


----------



## Zentoro (2. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also habe von meienm Gildenchef schon oft mitbekommen das er bei
> seinem Händler des vertrauens Cataclysm vorbestellt hat.
> 
> Er sagte heute auch das es wahrscheinlich kurz nach 3.3 kommen würde etc.



Ja, ja die Händler des Vertrauens...

Gehen mit Blizzard Entwicklern Essen und so...     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flatrian (2. September 2009)

Wotlk wurde angekündigt am 03.06.07 für vorraussichtlich das 4. Quartal 08

Erschienen ist es am 13. November 08

Von der Ankündigung bis dahin, wo es fertig war, sind über ein Jahr vergangen und sie haben das letzte Mal es schon nicht geschafft, wotlk 1 Jahr nach BC erscheinen zu lassen.

Also.. Runter schrauben und bloß nicht die Gedult verlieren. Das kann noch locker n Jahr dauern, bis CL rauskommt ^^


----------



## Maltharo (2. September 2009)

Schaut euch mal die BC Verpackung an, dort sieht man eine sehr dunkle Landschaft mit grüner "Lava" wie im Schattenmondtal.
Im Schattenmondtal ist der Schwarze Tempel und man könnte denken das der Schwarze Tempel die Endinstanz werden sollte.
Aber es kam danach dennoch Sunwell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht ist es ja mit Wrath of the lichking genau so 
Alle denken Arthas ist der Endboss und danach ists vorbei aber vielleicht kommt auch noch ein anderer der WoW Geschichte um die Zeit bis Cataclysm zu überbrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





NEIN DAS IST NICHT ERNST GEMEINT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (2. September 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> also ich denke mal nächstes jahr im frühjahr fängt die beta an, und dann kommt im sommer oder herbst 2010 das addon raus.
> 
> und soweit ich weiß, kann man das addon bei amazon noch nicht vorbestellen, man kann sich maximal benachrichtigen lassen sobald dies möglich ist.
> 
> glaubt ihr es wird wieder einen Mitternachtsverkauf geben wie bei Woltk?




Da Cataclysm auf der PAX SPielbar sein wird,ist Herbst denke ich viel zu spät.
Ich denke immer noch das es weit vor der Blizzcon 2010 da ist , und da es nu auf der PAX spielbar sein wird denke ich ist es auch realistisch ! =P


----------



## Dunator (2. September 2009)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Wotlk wurde angekündigt am 03.06.07 für vorraussichtlich das 4. Quartal 08
> 
> Erschienen ist es am 13. November 08
> 
> ...



weise worte, verdammt weise worte. das problem liegt vermute ich dahinter, dass viele leute (die hier thermine wild posten - ende 2009 - anfang 2010), wenig erfahrung haben, im strukturierten erarbeiten einer passenden theorie (fakten einholen und auswerten) und sich daher viel mehr auf ihr persönliches wunschdenken versteifen, welches doch dann meist völlig daneben liegt.

aber um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen: dein post gefällt mir wirklich.


----------



## Slyer1406 (2. September 2009)

Die erweiterung wird zu ostern kommen demnach wird genug zeit da sein um arthas zu bekämpfen


----------



## Dunator (2. September 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die BC Verpackung an, dort sieht man eine sehr dunkle Landschaft mit grüner "Lava" wie im Schattenmondtal.
> Im Schattenmondtal ist der Schwarze Tempel und man könnte denken das der Schwarze Tempel die Endinstanz werden sollte.
> Aber es kam danach dennoch Sunwell
> 
> ...



wenn es ernst gemeint wär, wär es ja auch peinlich, da blizzard ja schon offiziell bekannt gegeben hat, dass der lichkönig der endboss wird


----------



## Dunator (2. September 2009)

Slyer1406 schrieb:


> Die erweiterung wird zu ostern kommen demnach wird genug zeit da sein um arthas zu bekämpfen



hast du eine stichhaltige quelle oder ist es reines wunschdenken?


----------



## Deadwool (2. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Er bezieht es auf 2 Infos seitens Blizzard:
> 
> 1: Arthas wird der WOTLK-Endgegner
> 2 Arthas wird Boss in 3.3
> ...



Warum deine Theorie nicht stimmen muss:

1. Illidan war der BC Endgegner
2. Illidan war Boss in 2.1
3. Kil'Jaeden war Boss in 2.4


----------



## Fedaykin (2. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> hast du eine stichhaltige quelle oder ist es reines wunschdenken?



Und noch viel schlimmer, er hat nicht einmal den Kommentar seines Vorposters gelesen. Furchtbar!


----------



## Dunator (2. September 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Warum deine Theorie nicht stimmen muss:
> 
> 1. Illidan war der BC Endgegner
> 2. Illidan war Boss in 2.1
> 3. Kil'Jaeden war Boss in 2.4



zu 2: damn right
zu 3: damn right
zu 1: epic fail

blizzard hat nicht behauptet, dass illidan der uba endboss ist, aber bei dem lichkönig haben sie es behauptet.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (2. September 2009)

Naja, ich denke direkt nach 3.3 wirds langsam anfangen ungemütlich zu werden auf Azeroth..^^


----------



## Soul Messiah (2. September 2009)

Man redet bei Blizz von 8 Monaten (ich denke, das dies variiert, je nach dem, wie Aion anläuft) bis 10 Monaten. Dieses jahr ist so unwahrscheilich wie 34°C am Nordpol! 
Patch 3.3 .. und der damit verbundene Content Arthas klopfen etc .. ist nicht der letzte Patch vorm nächsten Addon und schon gar nicht mit SW zu vergleichen. SW wurde eingespielt, um die fortgeschrittensten Gilden noch bis zum Addon bei Laune zu halten (und ne kleine Nebenstory zu erzeugen, die Raum für spätere Storyelemente schafft) , der eigtl. Content war mit Illidan erledigt. Zeitüberbrückung nennt man sowas auch, ob sowas wieder angedacht ist, ist möglich, da sie ja einen gescheiten Übergang schaffen wollen zum zerstörten neuen Azeroth (" .. wärend der Kampf gegen Arthas .. "). Denkt erstmal dran, wie ihr Arthas den Hosenboden versohlen wollt und könnt, bevor ihr dran denkt, wann es raus kommt.

Ferner halte ich die 8 Monate selbst noch für zu lang, da Aion in keinster Weise in Konkurrenz laufen wird zu WoW, ich selber spiele es seid der Closed Beta, wann immer ich konnte an den freigegeben Wochenenden und sehe absolut keine Gefahr für Blizz´ WoW. Wieder einmal bewahrheitet es sich, Grafik ist nun mal nicht alles!


----------



## Dunator (2. September 2009)

Soul schrieb:


> Man redet bei Blizz von 8 Monaten (ich denke, das dies variiert, je nach dem, wie Aion anläuft) bis 10 Monaten. Dieses jahr ist so unwahrscheilich wie 34°C am Nordpol!
> Patch 3.3 .. und der damit verbundene Content Arthas klopfen etc .. ist nicht der letzte Patch vorm nächsten Addon und schon gar nicht mit SW zu vergleichen. SW wurde eingespielt, um die fortgeschrittensten Gilden noch bis zum Addon bei Laune zu halten (und ne kleine Nebenstory zu erzeugen, die Raum für spätere Storyelemente schafft) , der eigtl. Content war mit Illidan erledigt. Zeitüberbrückung nennt man sowas auch, ob sowas wieder angedacht ist, ist möglich, da sie ja einen gescheiten Übergang schaffen wollen zum zerstörten neuen Azeroth (" .. wärend der Kampf gegen Arthas .. "). Denkt erstmal dran, wie ihr Arthas den Hosenboden versohlen wollt und könnt, bevor ihr dran denkt, wann es raus kommt.
> 
> Ferner halte ich die 8 Monate selbst noch für zu lang, da Aion in keinster Weise in Konkurrenz laufen wird zu WoW, ich selber spiele es seid der Closed Beta, wann immer ich konnte an den freigegeben Wochenenden und sehe absolut keine Gefahr für Blizz´ WoW. Wieder einmal bewahrheitet es sich, Grafik ist nun mal nicht alles!



das ding ist ja auch, dass sie die zeit nicht verkürzen können. es ist noch viel zu tun und zwar sagen einige, dass blizzard neue leute einstellen kann um dies zu erledigen, aber aus erfahrung kann ich dazu sagen, dass dies meist ein riesen kostenloch ohne nutzen ist (die firma für die ich arbeite, musste für ein projekt - maschinensoftware entwicklung - unzählige neue leute mit einbinden und um die alle einzuarbeiten, dauert es meistens eine ewigkeit, auch wenn sie aus dem bereich kommen)


----------



## dergrossegonzo (2. September 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> wieso sollte es? da kommt 3.3 und man aht noch ncih mal arthas down udn 3wochen später soll das 3addon kommen...
> 
> niemals
> 
> ...



Denk mal an BC. Kaum einer hatte Sunwell clear, da kam schon das Addon.

Ich finde zwar solche Spekulationen unsinnig, aber es spicht nichts dagegen das das Addon 3-4 Wochen nach
3.3 kommen sollte.
Was nicht heißt, das ich das denke.

Aber warum nicht einfach abwarten ?

Es wird schon kommen. Wann ist doch erst mal unerheblich. 

_(Ubrigens: es sit knein Fleher mla den Txet zu lesen berof man auf Sneden klikct....)_


----------



## Holoas (2. September 2009)

Es wird keins kommen ! Der trailer ist Fake und die blizzcon auch! das neue addon wird "lksdjtlösknxc" heissen !<---------

Ende aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunator (2. September 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich finde zwar solche Spekulationen unsinnig, aber es spicht nichts dagegen das das Addon 3-4 Wochen nach
> 3.3 kommen sollte.
> Was nicht heißt, das ich das denke.



es spricht schon was dagegen, den du brauchst auch noch eine beta, in der dass addon getestet wird und da 3.4 in absehbarer zeit kommt reicht die zeit mal garnicht (es sei den zwei wochen für beta reichen XD)


----------



## Anduris (2. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also ich denk überhauptnicht das es so schnell kommt bzw noch dieses Jahr.


Never..



Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Denkt ihr es kommt nach gleich nach 3.3?


Nein, es kommt bestimmt noch 3.3.1, 3.3.2 und 3.3.3..


----------



## Maltharo (2. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> wenn es ernst gemeint wär, wär es ja auch peinlich, da blizzard ja schon offiziell bekannt gegeben hat, dass der lichkönig der endboss wird



Blizzard sagt ja auch viel, wenn der Tag lang ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (2. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> es spricht schon was dagegen, den du brauchst auch noch eine beta, in der dass addon getestet wird und da 3.4 in absehbarer zeit kommt reicht die zeit mal garnicht (es sei den zwei wochen für beta reichen XD)



So langsam muss es doch jeder verstanden haben.

Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass es einige gibt die umbedingt ihren Worgen/Goblin anfangen möchten, bzw. es kaum abwarten können in die neue alte Welt zu reisen. Aber mal ehrlich: muss man deswegen seinen klaren Menschenverstand komplett über Bord werfen und sich seinen unrealistischen Wunschvorstellungen hingeben? Nein.

Ich verstehe nicht, wie es tatsächlich noch Spieler gibt, die immer noch steif und fest behaupten können, dass eigentlich nichts dagegen sprechen würde, dass CL drei bis vier Wochen nach Veröffentlichung von 3.3 erscheint...meine Herren, deinen Geduldsfaden, Dunator, möchte ich gerne haben. Ich kann mir mittlerweile nur noch an den Kopf fassen.


----------



## ZenAldir (2. September 2009)

Irgendwie finde ich das gar nicht so abwägig, dass das nächste Addon kurz oder sogar zeitgleich mit dem Patch 3.3 releaed wird...immerhin sagt der Trailer ja auch, während die Helden Azeroths mit Arthas kämpfen...und unter Zeitdruck ist Blizz allemal, denn einige sehr gute Spiele werden demnächst aufschlagen...und wer weiß, wie lange Blizz bereits an diesem Addon gearbeitet hat? Zeit genug hätten Sie gehabt eine Final bereits zu haben...smile

Wer sagt denn, dass es immer eine Betaphase geben muss...die letzten beiden Addons haben Blizz einiges an Infos gegeben, um einen "kaltstart" wagen zu können...

immerhin haben wir es nicht mit einer komplett neuen Welt (Kontinent) zu tun, sondern lediglich um eine Überarbeitung bereits bestehenden Contents...

Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn Knall auf Fall Cataclysm im Regal steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (2. September 2009)

ich gebs auf....


----------



## Seryma (2. September 2009)

Meine Kristallkugel sagt mir, dass WotLk Zwischen dem 17.02.2010 und dem 09.04.2010 rauskommt... 

Merkt euch meine Worte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (2. September 2009)

Mein Gott das Addon kommt 2010..wer jetzt wieder mit 2009 kommt, der sollte anfangen sich geschlossen zuhalten echt 0.o


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. September 2009)

Trotzdem sagten sie das sich viele auf der Blizzcon 2010 über Goblin Schurken beschweren werden. Das lässt vermutten das es vor August oder im August kommt.


----------



## Weissnet (2. September 2009)

klar wird es vor der blizzcon 2010 draußen sein...auf der PAX ist Cataclysm ja schon spielbar...
was nicht heisst das es fertig ist, aber was für mich heisst das es im Früjahr bzw im ersten oder 2 quartal 2010 erscheint.


----------



## Sausage (2. September 2009)

Es wird nicht direkt nach 3.3 kommen. Warum?
Evtl, weil doch mehr als 0,1% der Gilden Arthas legen dürfen sollen.
Evtl, weil es unter anderem im Trailer zu Cataclysm heißt, dass Deathwing, während man gegen den Lichkönig kämpft, bisschen viel Kraft unter der Erde bekommen hat.
Evtl, weil man mit IC eine doch schwere Instanz bekommen sollte, in deren Genuß auch "Casuals" kommen sollen.
Evtl, weil man mit Arthas, denke ich, einen epischen Kampf bekommt, den möglichst viele Spieler sehen sollen.
Evtl, weil Cataclysm erst angekündigt wurde.
Evtl, weil Cataclysm überraschenderweise einen BETA-Test bekommen sollte.
Evtl, weil es auch mit Wotlk noch eine "überraschende Abschlussinstanz" geben könnte, wie damals Sunwell. (Wobei ich daran nicht glaube)
...

Das dürfte reichen an Gründen, denke ich.


----------



## Murgad (2. September 2009)

Also ich denke nach Arthas kommt noch ne raid inze und DAN kommt das addon.. war ja in BC nicht anders nach Illidan kam noch KJ und danach Wotlk


----------



## Athanor (2. September 2009)

ich stimme mal weissnet zu, fertig wird es zwar noch nicht sein, aber rein theoretisch wäre es schon bis auf nen "paar" bugs wohl spielbar.
aber da blizz normalerweise gehobene ansprüche an seine spiele stellt werden sie wohl noch nen halbes jahr dran werkeln und dann noch 1-2 monate verstreichen lassen um patch 4.0 aufzuspielen und damit jeder noch arthas killen kann bevor das addon kommt ;-)

und laut blizzard wird auch nach arthas diesmal keine instanz kommen (haben sie glaub ich auf der blizzcon gesagt), daher denke ich wird die rechnung mit april/mai 2010 wohl passen.


----------



## SeelenGeist (2. September 2009)

Athanor schrieb:


> ich stimme mal weissnet zu, fertig wird es zwar noch nicht sein, aber rein theoretisch wäre es schon bis auf nen "paar" bugs wohl spielbar.
> aber da blizz normalerweise gehobene ansprüche an seine spiele stellt werden sie wohl noch nen halbes jahr dran werkeln und dann noch 1-2 monate verstreichen lassen um patch 4.0 aufzuspielen und damit jeder noch arthas killen kann bevor das addon kommt ;-)
> 
> und laut blizzard wird auch nach arthas diesmal keine instanz kommen (haben sie glaub ich auf der blizzcon gesagt), daher denke ich wird die rechnung mit april/mai 2010 wohl passen.


Stimme ich mal zu, ich freue mich ja über das Addon und würde es sofort holen (Grund WoW wieder anzufangen!)

Aber leider erst nächstes Jahr, da ansonsten zuviele Bugs und weiteres wären. 
Ich erwarte (laut Informationen) nun viel vom Addon und wenn ich da sowas verbuggtes bekomme, wäre ich sicherlich enttäuscht. :S


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. September 2009)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Stimme ich mal zu, ich freue mich ja über das Addon und würde es sofort holen (Grund WoW wieder anzufangen!)
> 
> Aber leider erst nächstes Jahr, da ansonsten zuviele Bugs und weiteres wären.
> Ich erwarte (laut Informationen) nun viel vom Addon und wenn ich da sowas verbuggtes bekomme, wäre ich sicherlich enttäuscht. :S



Du denkst es wärhen nur Bugs? 
Also ich denke ein Großteil vom
Addon fehlt noch (Inhalt...)

Außerdem denke ich das man nachdem man gegen Arthas "gewonnen hat"
erst alles zerstört udn verändert ist (so hört es für mich im Trailer an)


----------



## Grushdak (6. September 2009)

Die Test zu dem AddOn sind bereits im vollen Gange - wie zum Beispiel die Schlacht um Orgrimmar.
Da sind schon dermaßen viele Chars beteiligt und die Bilder haben was ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls steht fest, es kommt 2010. ^^


----------



## SeelenGeist (6. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Du denkst es wärhen nur Bugs?
> Also ich denke ein Großteil vom
> Addon fehlt noch (Inhalt...)


Ach, mir ist schon klar, dass auch größtenteils der Inhalt des Addons fehlt.
Wir wissen aber nicht wie lange sie schon an diesem Addon arbeiten und wie viel inzwischen fertig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich meine, der Content, der zurzeit anschaubar ist, sollte sicherlich noch fehlerhaft sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (6. September 2009)

Hier die logischte und simpelste Theorie :

Arthas wird höchstwahrscheinlich der letzte Contentpatch bis 4.0 sein - also können wir uns darauf gefasst machen das die Alpha im Dezember / Januar startet ( closed natürlich ). Anfang des 2. Quartals - sprich ab März - wird dann die Beta released, anfangs ebenfalls closed ein bis zwei monate dann open. dann sollten wir den mai haben und den ganzen Open-Beta Testern wird dann zunächst ein bis zwei monate gegeben somit dann im Juni / Juli - eventuell auch august - das spiel erscheint. So ne bekloppten Posts wie 15 - 18 Monate sind schwachsinnig denn Ghostcrawler hat einen Kommentar von sich gegeben - und zwar : Alle Goblin-Schurken sollen ihm zur nächsten Blizzcon mal erzählen wie das PvP so läuft. Entweder es war nur ein Joke oder er sagt die wahrheit. letzteres wird wohl zutreffen. Was können wir daraus schlussfolgern? Vor der Blizzcon 2010 wirds released


----------



## Dagonzo (6. September 2009)

Lich schrieb:


> Sie haben selbst gesagt dass das Addon vor der Blizzcon 2010 kommt. Zitat: Auf der Blizzcon 2010 werden sich bestimmt viele über Goblin Schurken aufregen. Damit vermute ich eher 1-2 Quartal 2010! Was auch ziemlich Realistisch ist.


Nein dies ist nicht realistisch, denn im ersten Quartal kommt SC 2, das ist definitiv. Beides zusammen werden sie aber mit Sicherheit nicht rausbringen. Ausserdem ist das Addon das aufwändigste von allen. Somit ist sicherlich erst zum Jahresende (4. Quartal) damit zu rechnen. Zudem muss erst mal der große Contentpatch mit Arthas kommen und das läuft dann auch noch einige Monate, bevor überhaupt etwas neues passieren kann. Diesen Patch sehe ich für dieses Jahr jedenfalls nicht mehr.


----------



## Shizo. (6. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Evtl, weil man mit Arthas, denke ich, einen epischen Kampf bekommt, den möglichst viele Spieler sehen sollen.



Illidan hat aber auch nur ein Bruchteil gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (6. September 2009)

Dagonzo da liegste falsch. Laut Blizzard wollen sie 2010 ( ob vor der Blizzcon oder nach - erinner ich mich nicht mehr dran)
zwei spiele rausbringen. Eins davon wird Cataclysm. So da Blizzard aber nichts von weiteren Contentpatchen erwähnt hat, wie 3.4 oder sonstiges halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich wenn nicht sogar ausgeschlossen das es nach dem 3. quartal erscheint. und das mit dem zitat von ghostcrawler oder wem auch immer stimmt das hat er tatsächlich gesagt.


----------



## Allysekos (6. September 2009)

Arthas:3,3

Sagen wir,nach 3-4 Monaten nach 3.3 kommt addon
nach 2-3 Monaten kommt Pätsch


----------



## Immondys (6. September 2009)

Bin Händler. Aussage = Quatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xardurius (6. September 2009)

nach patch 3.3 wirds noch ne weile dauern bis cataclysm kommt. es kommt sicher noch eine beta-phase für die 3. erweiterung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miyazaki-0o0 (6. September 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Les mal meinen Post nochmal. Genau. Und dann nochmal.
> Immer noch der Meinung, ich würde annehmen, dass mit 3.3. NICHT Arthas kommt?
> 
> 3.3. = Arthas und Gedöns = nicht unbedingt der letzte 3.x Patch, der neuen Content bringt.
> ...



Schau dir den Cataclysm Trailer an und hör auf der ersten Satz!!!!


----------



## Bosska (6. September 2009)

freak ...wieso sollte es jetzt schon kommen , blizzard sagte selbst erst ab nächstes jahr >.>


----------



## Nimophelio (6. September 2009)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> So kannst du davon ausgehen das es vllt Anfang nächsten Jahres kommt aber nicht früher, ich persönlich tippe ca. auf April 2010 weil dazwischen noch die Alpha (Blizzards Family and Friends) und die Beta kommt (ich denke wieder mit ein paar Millionen ausgewählten Spielern, schön wäre eine OpenBeta aber wohl eher ein Wunschtraum^^)
> LG
> Ðrago
> 
> ...


Du wirst 100% unrecht haben. Blizzard Leute machen kleine Kommentare die -wenn man nicht zu dumm ist- so einfach zu deuten sind.
Einer sagte einmal Cataclysm ist näher als ihr denkt. April 2010 ist verdammt pessimistisch. Glaub eher an Januar.
Und es wird keine OpenBeta kommen gabs ja noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hey bei WotLK haben auch fast alle Spieler die sich bewarben nen Key bekommen.


----------



## Faîrfox666 (6. September 2009)

Naja... ich rechne schon damit, das Blizzard uns den Contentpatch 3.3 mit Arthas dieses Jahr unter der Weihnachtsbaum legen wird.
Mit diesem Patch wir Arthas aber definitv dabei sein und das Ende von WotlK einläuten, da ja irgendwo (Muss die Quelle nochmal suchen) geschrieben steht, das man nachdem man Arthas besiegt hat eine Epische Videosequenz zu sehen bekommt, deshalb gehe ich also nicht davon aus, das noch ein Content Patch 3.x folgen wird.


----------



## Peter@buffed (7. September 2009)

Die Zeiten ändern sich.....Blizzard bekommt mehr Konkurenz...denke der Patch mit Arthas kommt ca dann wenn Aion release is damit sie da schonma die meisten Spieler festhalten ( gibt einige Spieler die zu Aion wechseln, wollen aber auch zu Arthas wieder kommen) somit kann Blizz diese Spieler wieder einige Zeit "halteN" sag ich mal, die werden dann wohl 1-2 max 3 Monate brauchen für Arthas bzw Icecrown Citadel sollte der Content /Raid mal vordernder sein als wie pdk und der rest ^^ was alles mit Wotlk dazu gekommen is...

Fazit: Meine Meinung: Patch 3.3 Icecrown Citadel / Arthas kommt zur selben Zeit raus wie Aion release
                                2- (4) max 5 Monate sprich Januar+ bis release von WoW Cataclym 

evtl auch kurz vor Weihnachten was ich aber eher bezweifle :/

(Blizzard versucht uns evtl in die Irre zu führen Alpha könnte schon laufen....oder war schon, den das was wir auf der Blizzcon sehen konnten war viel fertiger als damals Wotlk.....closed Beta gibt es bzw lauft sogar schon...) 

Blizz hat es vielleicht wirklich geschafft alles zu vertuschen....und uns in die Irre zu führen....


----------



## Doonna (7. September 2009)

Cataclysm erscheint erst 2010. Bis dahin kommt bestimmt noch ein "Übergangs-Patch" oder vllt. noch ein Content-Patch. Glaube kaum das Icecrown die letzte Inze ist.


----------



## Peter@buffed (7. September 2009)

Peter@buffed schrieb:


> Die Zeiten ändern sich.....Blizzard bekommt mehr Konkurenz...denke der Patch mit Arthas kommt ca dann wenn Aion release is damit sie da schonma die meisten Spieler festhalten ( gibt einige Spieler die zu Aion wechseln, wollen aber auch zu Arthas wieder kommen) somit kann Blizz diese Spieler wieder einige Zeit "halteN" sag ich mal, die werden dann wohl 1-2 max 3 Monate brauchen für Arthas bzw Icecrown Citadel sollte der Content /Raid mal vordernder sein als wie pdk und der rest ^^ was alles mit Wotlk dazu gekommen is...
> 
> Fazit: Meine Meinung: Patch 3.3 Icecrown Citadel / Arthas kommt zur selben Zeit raus wie Aion release
> 2- (4) max 5 Monate sprich Januar+ bis release von WoW Cataclym
> ...


----------



## lovechia (7. September 2009)

Cataclysm kommt 26.Juli 2010
3.3 kommt Januar aber da die icecrown citadel sehr viel phasing gebrauch machen wird, wird der Lich König erst im März freigeschaltet


----------



## Skyler93 (7. September 2009)

Meine theorie 3.3 kommt raus arthas tod danach komtm i-wie was anderes nehmen wir nur mal als bsp BC Illidan komt raus danach Sunnwel^^
also wird was ich denke nicht gleich schluss sein next content patch kommt dan acuh danach halt cataklysm bringt denen auch nix s oschnell so viele neue Addons rauszubringen^^


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2009)

lovechia schrieb:


> Cataclysm kommt 26.Juli 2010
> 3.3 kommt Januar aber da die icecrown citadel sehr viel phasing gebrauch machen wird, wird der Lich König erst im März freigeschaltet


Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn. 
Icecrown kommt noch dieses Jahr das ist sicher.
Und Cataclysm kommt Anfang nächstes Jahres. Das wurde angedeutet.


----------



## DarkStar89 (7. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Du wirst 100% unrecht haben. Blizzard Leute machen kleine Kommentare die -wenn man nicht zu dumm ist- so einfach zu deuten sind.
> Einer sagte einmal Cataclysm ist näher als ihr denkt. April 2010 ist verdammt pessimistisch. Glaub eher an Januar.
> Und es wird keine OpenBeta kommen gabs ja noch nie
> 
> ...



Da ging es um icecrown citadel. Weil zu dem zeit Punkt wahr es noch net mal bekannt das Cataclysm das nächste Addon ist.


----------



## Trollzacker (7. September 2009)

In 3.3 kommt Arthas und danach kommt das Addon, wurde so auf der B lizzCon bekannt gegeben und Cataclysm soll recht schnell nach Arthas kommen, habe es hier auf buffed gelesen.
Selbst der Trailer zum Addon sagt es schon aus, Arthas hat kaum den Boden berührt schon naht neues unheil

Ich denke Cataclysm kommt ca. 1 Monat nach 3.3 und der Patch soll anfang 2010 kommen.

Im November kommt erstmal 3.2.2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!  Ony auf 80 legen.


Ich lese hier, dass Blizz noch vor AION mit 3.3 rauskommen will, wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, dann kommt doch AIOn diesen Monat raus!

dann müsste 3.3 ja die nächsten Tage kommen  und im November werden wir wieder auf 3.2.2 zurückgestuft? Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.

An alle die die meinen, nach 3.3 ist noch lange nicht schluss mit WotLK, denen sei gesagt, seht euch hier auf Buffed die Videos zur Blizzcon an und lest die dazu gehörigen Berichte, da wird eindeutig gesagt, dass nach 3.3 kein weiterer Patch erscheinen wird, danach kommt 4.0 (Addon Nr. 3).

Meine Prognose zu Cataclysm, es wird zwischen Feb und April 2010 erscheinen.


----------



## Böhseratte (7. September 2009)

der Thread is shcon seit ne Woche on. gibt schon tausende gleichartige Neue Threads.
Und was bringt uns das nix :-)
Wenn Blizzard laenger braucht als geplant lassen sie sich, obwohl bisher von ihnen abgestritten,nen lueckenfueller einfallen. Wenn nicht kann es nach 3.3 net mehr lange dauern, da sonst kein content vorhanden ist. 
MFG

ps: vote 4 close


----------



## Jiwari (7. September 2009)

Miyazaki-0o0 schrieb:


> Schau dir den Cataclysm Trailer an und hör auf der ersten Satz!!!!



Ich zitiere mich immer wieder gern wenn ich sage:



Jiwari schrieb:


> [...]
> Das einzige was im Trailer erwähnt wird ist das unsere Helden Lore-technisch gerade in Nordend sind während Deathwing den Kataklysmus einleitet... Herr Gott nochmal die WoW ändert sich zwar durch patches immer "Schlagartig" was jedoch keinesfalls bedeutet das dies verdammt nochmal der Fall ist! Ihr wacht ja auch nicht auf und plötzlich ist vor eurer Haustür ein anderer Kontinent! Oder habt ihr schonmal eine tektonische Platte gesehn die nach 5 min den halben Erdball umrundet? Ich glaube nicht Tim!
> [...]



Viel näher liegt da, die Spieler den Kataklysmus oder dessen Auswirkungen schon leicht spüren zulassen und zwar anhand eines weiteren Inhalts-patches. Ein Beispiel für diese Veränderungen wären vielleicht ausbrechende Vulkane, Riße und bereits größere Klüfte die sich bilden, auch könnten einige Küstenstreifen Überschwemmt werden, man könnte diese Liste nun ewig so weiter spinnen, aber du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## Jurok (7. September 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Viel näher liegt da, die Spieler den Kataklysmus oder dessen Auswirkungen schon leicht spüren zulassen und zwar anhand eines weiteren Inhalts-patches. Ein Beispiel für diese Veränderungen wären vielleicht ausbrechende Vulkane, Riße und bereits größere Klüfte die sich bilden, auch könnten einige Küstenstreifen Überschwemmt werden, man könnte diese Liste nun ewig so weiter spinnen, aber du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will?



Das wäre vielleicht aber auch etwas zu aufwendig. Ich mein hört sich ja alles schön und gut an, aber dazu müssten sie ja viele Teile Azeroth's für den Patch verändern und anschließend nochmal ganz anderst für das Add On(wenn nicht schon alles fertig ist). Wenn sie uns stattdessen ein halbwegs offenes End Video nach Arthas und ein Anfangsvideo für Cataclysm präsentieren und dabei alles zeigen und erklären.... ist es , schätze ich mal, weniger aufwändig und alles ist beinhaltet. Zwar kann man dann nicht diese Zerstörung der Welt selbst mitverfolgen, aber solche Movie's find ich fehlen einfach zu arg, könnten ruhig viel mehr sein.

Außerdem könnten das Add On so ganz überraschend kommen. Das wär auch mal ne Abwechselung von Blizz, anstatt alles immer zu verschieben und zu verzögern. Stellt euch vor es ist so mitte Februar und sie geben bekannt das Cataclysm in genau einem Monat erscheint.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Lich Dragon (7. September 2009)

Naja das Addon zu Lotro wurd auch erst am Freitag oder so Angekündigt aber es kommt schon im Herbst. Vlt isses ja bei Cataclysm ähnlich und kommt Anfang 2012!


----------



## Shac (7. September 2009)

Während der furchtbare Krieg gegen den Lichkönig tobt... Ich glaube ihr macht hier einen kleinen Denkfehler. Ich sehe das eher so mit 3.2.2 bekommen wir erste Anzeichen in Form von Ony 80. Mit 3.3 bzw mit nem Zwischenpatch danach bekommen wir erste Gebietsveränderungen in Northend(soll sich ja auch minimal verändern). Mit 4.0 dann das Event was die welt ganz verändern wird. Mit 3.3 heißt es noch lange nicht das der Krieg schon entschieden ist, es bedeutet nur das das Signal zum letzten Sturm gegeben wird. Bei WoW hat man wenig Zeitgefühl was das ganze betrifft. Ich bin auch mal gespannt ob endlich die Festung der Gerechtigkeit errichtet wird und net nur weiterhin ein Turm bleibt während man ja theoretisch Geißelholme schon gesäubert hat.


----------



## Rabaz (7. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn.
> Icecrown kommt noch dieses Jahr das ist sicher.
> Und Cataclysm kommt Anfang nächstes Jahres. Das wurde angedeutet.



1. Nö
2. Eventuell
3. Nö
4. Nö


----------



## bloodstar (7. September 2009)

blizz sagte, dass einen monat nachdem Arhtas gelegt wurde ein World event startet, der den von AQ deutlich übertrifft und mehrere Monate dauern wird.

also wirds wohl mitte/herbst 2010


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

bloodstar schrieb:


> blizz sagte, dass einen monat nachdem Arhtas gelegt wurde ein World event startet, der den von AQ deutlich übertrifft und mehrere Monate dauern wird.
> 
> also wirds wohl mitte/herbst 2010



das hört sich sehr interessant und mal nett an aber ich würde gerne mal die quelle sehen.
was nicht heißt, dass ich es nicht für möglich halte, was du geschirbene hast.


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> 1. Nö
> 2. Eventuell
> 3. Nö
> 4. Nö


1. Vielleicht
2,3,4. Doch
Es wurde in einem Interview gesagt: "Cataclysm ist näher als ihr denkt." Das IceCrown der letzte WotLK Patch wird wurde auch angekündigt.


----------



## Kyanora (7. September 2009)

Arthas killen-> Ende des Jahres

Da würde ich mal sagen, kurz danach werden die Änderungen von Azeroth so langsam eingefügt.

Also ich tippe auch auf die Mitte 2010. 
Es wird ja schließlich noch eine Beta geben und die dauerte bei Lichking auch mehrere Monate an.

Daher ist ein Erscheinen im Frühjahr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## jay390 (7. September 2009)

Kyanora schrieb:


> Arthas killen-> Ende des Jahres
> 
> Da würde ich mal sagen, kurz danach werden die Änderungen von Azeroth so langsam eingefügt.
> 
> ...



Also Arthas werden wir ziemlich sicher nicht in diesem Jahr sehen. Warum? Naja 3.2.2 (Ony) soll ja zu Blizzs Geburtstag kommen und der ist soweit ich weis im November. Daher ist es unwarscheinlich, dass 3.3 im Dezember kommt.

Btt: Das neue Addon erwarte ich auch Mitte 2009 (ab Juni). Ich mein nachdem man Arthas gekillt hat ist es eh nur noch ein warten auf Cataclysm. Ausser Blizz lässt sich noch was gutes als Lückenfüller einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Also Arthas werden wir ziemlich sicher nicht in diesem Jahr sehen. Warum? Naja 3.2.2 (Ony) soll ja zu Blizzs Geburtstag kommen und der ist soweit ich weis im November. Daher ist es unwarscheinlich, dass 3.3 im Dezember kommt.
> 
> Btt: Das neue Addon erwarte ich auch Mitte 2009 (ab Juni). Ich mein nachdem man Arthas gekillt hat ist es eh nur noch ein warten auf Cataclysm. Ausser Blizz lässt sich noch was gutes als Lückenfüller einfallen
> 
> ...



dam right. es muss ja noch 3.3 durch den ptr und danach auch noch catalysm, was einfach noch zeit kostet, da blizzard die sachen ja auch erstmal testen muss bevor sie sie auf den markt werfen.


----------



## Fedaykin (7. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> da blizzard die sachen ja auch erstmal testen muss bevor sie sie auf den markt werfen.



Aber genau dies scheinen die meisten Leute hier zu vergessen.


----------



## Lofwyr01 (7. September 2009)

Ich sage nur It´s done when its done


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2009)

Beta und 3.3PTR können gleichzeitig laufen nur zur Info.


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Beta und 3.3PTR können gleichzeitig laufen nur zur Info.



die betohnung liegt auf können.
aber wenn du mal zwei drei schritte weiter denkst fällt dir auf, dass 3.3 in der beta intigriert werden sollte und wenn du beide gleichzeitig hast, wollen (fast) alle die beta spielen und nicht 3.3, wodurch 3.3 auf der strecke bleiben würde.


----------



## Fedaykin (7. September 2009)

Ich frage mich dabei auch immer, weshalb hier einige Leute mit den Erfahrungen von früher argumentieren. Ich meine mich daran erinnern zu können, dass im Rahmen der Blizzcon ein leitender Entwickler von Blizzard behauptet hat, dass man [Blizzard] nicht berechenbar sein möchte.

Daher der Wegfall nahezu aller grünen Stats auf den Items. Es ist etwas neues, etwas womit keiner gerechnet hat.

Vielleicht nutzen sie diese Argumentation auch, um Cataclysm zu einem Zeitpunkt zu veröffentlichen, mit dem niemand gerechnet hat. Sehr unwahrscheinlich, ich weiß, denn es gibt immer noch Umstände bei der Veröffentlich eines Addons die einfach nicht ausser acht zu lassen sind. Dennoch ein interessanter Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> die betohnung liegt auf können.
> aber wenn du mal zwei drei schritte weiter denkst fällt dir auf, dass 3.3 in der beta intigriert werden sollte und wenn du beide gleichzeitig hast, wollen (fast) alle die beta spielen und nicht 3.3, wodurch 3.3 auf der strecke bleiben würde.


Glaub mir da liegst du gewaltig falsch.


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Glaub mir da liegst du gewaltig falsch.



wie in der schule: ich bin der meinung, dass <meinung>, <beleg> und <beispiel>

aber deine argumentation ist gerade sehr sehr lückenhaft, sodass ich dir nicht glauben kann und davon abgesehen würdest du etwa 3.3 freiwillig testen wenn du doch schon die beta von catalysm haben kannst?

p.s.: für eine diskusion sind folgende aussagen keine argumente: "du bist doof", "ich weiß eh alles besser", etc.
einfach die regeln verwenden: ich bin der meinung, dass <meinung>, <beleg> und <beispiel>


----------



## Tpohrl (7. September 2009)

Also mit jedem Patch hat Blizz sich ca. 2Jahre Zeit gelassen. Das BC Addon kam im Januar 2007 (nach 23 Monaten) und das WotLK Addon im November 2008 (nach 22 Monaten). 
Auch wurde WotLK schon ein halbes Jahr nach erscheinen von BC angekündigt und sie haben uns dann noch ein gutes Jahr schmoren lassen und im moment sieht es wieder ganz danach aus. Denn wenn, wird anfang oder ende des Jahres ein Addon auf den Markt geschmissen, weil mitte des Jahres ein denkbar schlechter Zeitpunkt für Rekordverkäufe ist. Und da kaum damit zu rechnen ist das Blizz innerhalb von 4-5 Monaten einen Majorpatch, Vorbereitungs patches für Cataclysm und ein Addon raus bringt tippe ich mal auf frühestens September 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> wie in der schule: ich bin der meinung, dass <meinung>, <beleg> und <beispiel>
> 
> aber deine argumentation ist gerade sehr sehr lückenhaft, sodass ich dir nicht glauben kann und davon abgesehen würdest du etwa 3.3 freiwillig testen wenn du doch schon die beta von catalysm haben kannst?
> 
> ...


Ich weiss was ein Argument ist...
Also meinetwegen: Ich bin der Meinung, dass <Spieler 3.3 testen werden>, <weil es nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Beta Keys geben wird> und <was sollsn da fürn Beispiel geben?>


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Also mit jedem Patch hat Blizz sich ca. 2Jahre Zeit gelassen. Das BC Addon kam im Januar 2007 (nach 23 Monaten) und das WotLK Addon im November 2008 (nach 22 Monaten).
> Auch wurde WotLK schon ein halbes Jahr nach erscheinen von BC angekündigt und sie haben uns dann noch ein gutes Jahr schmoren lassen und im moment sieht es wieder ganz danach aus. Denn wenn, wird anfang oder ende des Jahres ein Addon auf den Markt geschmissen, weil mitte des Jahres ein denkbar schlechter Zeitpunkt für Rekordverkäufe ist. Und da kaum damit zu rechnen ist das Blizz innerhalb von 4-5 Monaten einen Majorpatch, Vorbereitungs patches für Cataclysm und ein Addon raus bringt tippe ich mal auf frühestens September 2010
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein illuinat. danke, danke, danke, danke.


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ich weiss was ein Argument ist...
> Also meinetwegen: Ich bin der Meinung, dass <Spieler 3.3 testen werden>, <weil es nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Beta Keys geben wird> und <was sollsn da fürn Beispiel geben?>



ich bin der meinung, dass es eine begrenzte anzahl an leuten gibt die ptr spielen und das diese sich für die beta bewerben, zwar bekommen nicht alle ein key aber der rest wird eine etwas magere gruppe sein, wodurch der test fragwürdig erscheinen wird. dazu habe ich auch das argument, dass ein weiter ptr ein erhöhter technischer auswand ist, im bereich charakterübertragen und bereitstellen eines weiteren servers, welcher einfach extrakosten bewirkt.


----------



## Tpohrl (7. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> ein illuinat. danke, danke, danke, danke.



bitte gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es kann halt nur wenig erleuchtete Hellseher geben. Auch wenn es keinen Geheimbund benötigt um Blizzards Patchpolitik zu durchschauen *lol*


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> ich bin der meinung, dass es eine begrenzte anzahl an leuten gibt die ptr spielen und das diese sich für die beta bewerben, zwar bekommen nicht alle ein key aber der rest wird eine etwas magere gruppe sein, wodurch der test fragwürdig erscheinen wird. dazu habe ich auch das argument, dass ein weiter ptr ein erhöhter technischer auswand ist, im bereich charakterübertragen und bereitstellen eines weiteren servers, welcher einfach extrakosten bewirkt.


Sagst du mir bitte wofür der Begriff "PTR" steht? Dann wüsstest du das Betas nicht auf PTRs laufen.


----------



## bloodstar (7. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> das hört sich sehr interessant und mal nett an aber ich würde gerne mal die quelle sehen.
> was nicht heißt, dass ich es nicht für möglich halte, was du geschirbene hast.



ich guck mal ob ichs wieder finde. Soweit ich mich erinnere wars ein blupost im usa forum


----------



## Kazark (7. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also habe von meienm Gildenchef schon oft mitbekommen das er bei
> seinem Händler des vertrauens Cataclysm vorbestellt hat.
> 
> Er sagte heute auch das es wahrscheinlich kurz nach 3.3 kommen würde etc.
> ...



Also jetzt mal ohne Witz, ich persönlich tippe auf mitte bis ende 2010 und dafür sprechen mehrere Gründe. Zum einem war es bisher IMMER so das von Ankündigung eines Kaufaddons bis zum Release ziemlich exakt ein Jahr verging. Punkt.

Als nächstes sollte man bedenken das auch Arthas nicht so schnell kommen wird, es kommen noch diverese Patches bis Arthas wie z.b angekündige Onyxia und so weiter ... wer sagt das Onyxia die letzte ist? Ich rechner weiter mit einem Eventpatch der die Begegung mit Arthas vorbereitet. Das Argentumturnier ist ja nur der Anfang.

Weiter wird es noch VOR Catalysm nach Arthas diverse Patches geben. Nach Arthas vergehen sicher mindestens 2-3 Monate und vieleicht werden sogar noch andere Classicbosse immer wieder zwischengeschoben. Wenn Arthas endgültig begraben sein wird, wird es sicher kurz danach einen Eventpatch zu Catalysm geben der auch wieder 4-5 Wochen gehen wird wie vor BC und Wotlk. Nach Arthas werden demnach MINDESTENS 6 Monate vergehen das ist ziemlich sicher.

Überlegt man wie lange es von Illidan bis wotlk gedauert hat und wie viele Patches und Content noch dazwischen kam? Arthas wird absoluter Endcontent zu wotlk und es gibt nur zwei möglichkeiten, entweder Arthas wird so leicht das es 90% alles spieler innerhalb 3 wochen geschaft haben was sicher niemand glaubt oder es dauert 6 Monate wie immer.

Wieso sollte Blizz ein Addon rausbringen wenn der Vorherige Content von weniger als 10% alles spieler bewältigt wurde? Glaubt da jemand dran? Ich nicht ...

Naja wie auch immer ich denke und bin mir sicher irgendwann zwischen August und November 2010 wird Catalysm kommen eher nicht. Vieleicht sogar zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2010.

Gruss


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> bitte gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaub aber langsam, dass man studiert sein muss oder zumindest nen iq von 120 minimum haben muss^^

@Nimophelio:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lustig^^. stimmt das puplic kommt raus aber ich kann dir mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit sagen, dass der ptr auf einem server liegt, der nur dafür gedacht ist und das dieser server auch für die beta verwendet wird und ob man ihn dann ctr (closed test realm) oder ptr (privat test realm) oder irgendwie sonst nennt ist doch völlig egal, es geht darum, dass wir von der hardware sprechen und ihrer aufgabe.


----------



## reappy (7. September 2009)

Soweit ich mich erinnere hat Blizz das Addon für 2010 angekündigt und bestätigt (Blizzcon), sie haben da nochmal bestätigt das 3.3 der letzte Contentpatch ist und das dieser noch dieses Jahr (November) kommt. Sie haben auch bestätigt das 3.3 die Eiskronenzitatelle ist und das Arthas darin vorkommt. Sie haben nicht bestätigt das man ihn tötet (evtl. ergreift er die fluch oder sonstwas ka.).

Sollte 3.3 im November kommen wie Blizz das angekündigt hat vergehen max 6 Monate bis Patch 4.0 kommt und die Eiskronenzittatelle zu tote generved wird. Dann gehts max. noch 3 Monate bis zum addon (Das wäre dann August 2010).

Allerdings wäre es auch denkbar das Blizz das Addon früher bringt falls zu viele Leute auf Aion wechseln. (Ich sage nicht das aion ein wow killer wird, aber ich denke nicht das blizz sich nicht darauf vorbereitet ablaufende spieler aufzuhalten.)

Zum Thema 2 Jahreszyklus, Blizzard hat bekannt gegeben das sie jedes Jahr ein addon bringen wollen. Das wotlk fast 2 Jahre gebraucht hat stimmt, allerdings vergessen viele warhammer. (Böse Zungen behaupten ja das blizz das addon hinausgezögert hat damit sie etwas haben was sie warhammer entgegensetzen können. Und das wir nur aus diesem Grund Sunnwell überhaupt kam das ja Bt eigentlich der letzte Teil von bc sein sollte.).

Und ich persönlich finde das sie dumm wären wenn das nur zufall gewesen wäre. Den eine Firma muss mit allem rechnen, und darauf reagieren fals irgendwo eine bedrohung für das geschäft auftaucht, und das warhammer so miserabel (subjektiv) ist, das wusste vorher keiner.


----------



## TheGui (7. September 2009)

bis jetz hatte man immer ck. 6 Monate für 1  großen Raid!

da PdK erst seit letzter Woche "Fertig" ist dauert es sicher 6 Monate bis der gute Lutschking kommt, und danach logisch wider 6 Monate bis man ihn durch was ersetzt :>

also 1 jahr mindestens !


----------



## bloodstar (7. September 2009)

hier die quelle...

Stockton: I think that’s what Caverns of Time is for. We’ll definitely have the ability to do that kind of stuff, but we are also going to do a huge world event leading up to the Cataclysm. Some time after patch 3.3 and after (the Lich King) Arthas is defeated, you’ll definitely see a giant world event that affects the Alliance and the Horde very, very much. It’s going to change everything for them. It’s probably going to last something like a month. Something similar to the zombie invasion before Northrend. It will be something that will roll out slowly over time. But we are planning to do a huge world event, so everyone will know the Cataclysm is coming.

Quelle.


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal ohne Witz, ich persönlich tippe auf mitte bis ende 2010 und dafür sprechen mehrere Gründe. Zum einem war es bisher IMMER so das von Ankündigung eines Kaufaddons bis zum Release ziemlich exakt ein Jahr verging. Punkt.
> 
> Als nächstes sollte man bedenken das auch Arthas nicht so schnell kommen wird, es kommen noch diverese Patches bis Arthas wie z.b angekündige Onyxia und so weiter ... wer sagt das Onyxia die letzte ist? Ich rechner weiter mit einem Eventpatch der die Begegung mit Arthas vorbereitet. Das Argentumturnier ist ja nur der Anfang.
> 
> ...



nette und sinnige analyse, aber dieser topic ist schon über ne woche offen und mitlerweile bei seite 10 angelangt, somit bitte auf die letzten 1-3 seiten antworten aber auf den topic naja, dass ist nen bischen spät.


----------



## chaosruler (7. September 2009)

blizzard!=ea...mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## Frostwölfin (7. September 2009)

Letzen Endes haben wir hier fast das Gleiche wie zur Vorzeit zu Wotlk. Irgendwer meint, er hätte es schon vorbestellt, am besten bei einem guten Freund, der im Media Markt oder sonstwo arbeitet- denn der hat schon irgendwo den Termin in ihren Daten gelesen.
=) nichts für ungut... aber solche Meldungen gab es zuhauf. -und waren natürlich nicht richtig.

Da ich als Optimist mit Erfahrung (also Pessimist ; ) ja eigentlich der Meinung bin, das es erst Ende 2010 rauskommt... gibt es aber einige Punkte, die wie ich ich finde, einen früheren Termin zulassen würden.
Ja, da gab es diese Aussage " Catalysm ist näher als ihr denkt" und... naja, den Markt im allgemeinen. 
WoW verliert Spieler, die Konkurrenz schläft nicht. Ich würde es klüger finden, die Erweiterung etwas früher zu zünden (zb schon in 6 Monaten als in 12). Nur weil es zuvor So-und-so gemacht wurde, muss es ja nicht immer so sein.
Die Spieleindustrie entwickelt sich weiter, und da kann man einfach nicht bei seinem alten Schema bleiben, sondern muss flexibel sein.


Aber das wie gesagt, ist bloß eine persönliche Vermutung... Meinung, however.
Ich persönlich würde es mir natürlich etwas früher wünschen... denn es ist eine Qual, einen neuen Charakter anzufangen. Nach 2 Jahren kann ich die ganzen Quests nicht mehr sehen - es macht keinen Spaß mehr. =(


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

reappy schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere hat Blizz das Addon für 2010 angekündigt und bestätigt (Blizzcon), sie haben da nochmal bestätigt das 3.3 der letzte Contentpatch ist und das dieser noch dieses Jahr (November) kommt. Sie haben auch bestätigt das 3.3 die Eiskronenzitatelle ist und das Arthas darin vorkommt. Sie haben nicht bestätigt das man ihn tötet (evtl. ergreift er die fluch oder sonstwas ka.).
> 
> Sollte 3.3 im November kommen wie Blizz das angekündigt hat vergehen max 6 Monate bis Patch 4.0 kommt und die Eiskronenzittatelle zu tote generved wird. Dann gehts max. noch 3 Monate bis zum addon (Das wäre dann August 2010).
> 
> ...



für november wurde 3.2.2 angekündigt und nicht 3.3 (nach meinen kenntnisstand).
3.3 muss sogar noch durch den ptr, was zeit kostet, wodurch du frühstens mit weihnachten als releasthermin rechnen kannst.
die einjahresregel wurde doch it sicherheit in einem interview schon als ungültigerklärt.


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

bloodstar schrieb:


> hier die quelle...
> 
> Stockton: I think that’s what Caverns of Time is for. We’ll definitely have the ability to do that kind of stuff, but we are also going to do a huge world event leading up to the Cataclysm. Some time after patch 3.3 and after (the Lich King) Arthas is defeated, you’ll definitely see a giant world event that affects the Alliance and the Horde very, very much. It’s going to change everything for them. It’s probably going to last something like a month. Something similar to the zombie invasion before Northrend. It will be something that will roll out slowly over time. But we are planning to do a huge world event, so everyone will know the Cataclysm is coming.
> 
> Quelle.



danke.
das event soll ca ein monat anhalten, sprich es wird nach 3.3 noch ne zeit dauern, bis es losgeht.
hingegen ist auch dieses zitat eine erklärung für den anfang vom trailer und es wieder legt einige poster die behaupten: "mimimi, ich bin toll, hab ahnung, hab alleine erkannt, dass catalys zeitgleich mit 3.3 herrauskommt".


----------



## Tpohrl (7. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> ich glaub aber langsam, dass man studiert sein muss oder zumindest nen iq von 120 minimum haben muss^^



Tut mir leid wenn du die 120 nicht erreichst aber um das vorher zu sagen braucht es das nicht einmal, man muss nur ein wenig recherchieren, 1+1 zusammen zählen und voilá schon kommen wir auf ende nächstes Jahr. Auch wenn es hier so einige kaum noch erwarten können, lässt sich Blizz dadurch nicht beeindrucken. Wer nur wenige postst vorher, die einleuchtenden agumentationen zum Termin ende 2010 gelesen hat muss das eigentlich einsehen. Alles andere ist nur schönreden.


----------



## Kazark (7. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> nette und sinnige analyse, aber dieser topic ist schon über ne woche offen und mitlerweile bei seite 10 angelangt, somit bitte auf die letzten 1-3 seiten antworten aber auf den topic naja, dass ist nen bischen spät.



Da sieht man mal wieder die gedankenverloren hier einige durch die Welt rennen. Da wird kritisiert das jemand auf das Topic des Threads antwortet ^^ .. nehm mal die spritze aus dem arm.


----------



## Gato (7. September 2009)

Igram schrieb:


> ja whatever... arthas is halt DER endboss von lichking^^
> aber ka kannst auch rechthaben




Wir erinnern uns an BC. Illidan galt auch als der Obermotz des AddOns. Und dann kam Sunwell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (7. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Fullquote



Was ich mit Gewissheit sagen kann, unabhaengig von Blizzard, ist, dass sie die Abonentenzahlen im Auge behalten. Deine Theorie ist gut durchdacht und hat auch Hand und Fuß, sollte jedoch die Zahlen zu sehr abfallen wird Blizzard unter Garantie alles dransetzen das AddOn vorzuziehen.

Wie hoch die Zahlen sind kann niemand genau sagen. 1+x betragen sie auf jeden Fall =)


----------



## jay390 (7. September 2009)

Gato schrieb:


> Wir erinnern uns an BC. Illidan galt auch als der Obermotz des AddOns. Und dann kam Sunwell.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja aber nur weil Blizz einen, im nachhinein eingestandenen, Fehler gemacht hat. Illidan sollte tatsächlich der Endboss werden, er wurde aber viel zu Früh rausgebracht, deshalb mussten sie noch was nachschieben.

Glaub mir den Fehler macht Blizz nicht noch mal. Da warten die lieber noch ein paar Monate als den Lichking zu früh rauszubringen


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder die gedankenverloren hier einige durch die Welt rennen. Da wird kritisiert das jemand auf das Topic des Threads antwortet ^^ .. nehm mal die spritze aus dem arm.



vielleicht wars du auch gedankenverloren und hast deshalb diesen fehler geacht und ich hab dich nur höfflich draufhingewiesen, ohne zu versuchen, dich zu beleidigen.
und jetzt drogen nehmen ist eh gerade schwer, da ich a) versuche hier was i forum mitzubekommen und aber auch noch b) ein panel weiter programmieren muss und naja ich bin schon so nicht gerade sehr gut zwei sachen gleichzeitig zu machen aber dann auch noch auf drogen würde ich es nichtmehr schaffen :/


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Tut mir leid wenn du die 120 nicht erreichst aber um das vorher zu sagen braucht es das nicht einmal, man muss nur ein wenig recherchieren, 1+1 zusammen zählen und voilá schon kommen wir auf ende nächstes Jahr. Auch wenn es hier so einige kaum noch erwarten können, lässt sich Blizz dadurch nicht beeindrucken. Wer nur wenige postst vorher, die einleuchtenden agumentationen zum Termin ende 2010 gelesen hat muss das eigentlich einsehen. Alles andere ist nur schönreden.



ich glaub zu den schönreden hatte ich auf +/- seite 6 noch nen netten beitrag, zum hintergrund, warum einige denken es kommt früher raus^^
aber vielleicht braucht man diesen iq, damit man erstmal recherchiert, bevor man wild drauf los postet.


----------



## Lich Dragon (7. September 2009)

Ihr wisst schon das das Addon vor der nächsten Blizzcon release wird? Sie sagten das sich ALLE auf der nächsten Blizzcon über Goblin Schurken aufregen werden.


----------



## Männchen (7. September 2009)

Also so unwahrscheinlich finde ich das gar nicht, glaube das Intro zu Cataclysm fängt mit dem Satz an: "Während der schreckliche Krieg gegen den Lichkönig andauert, ...". Wobei es etwas dämlich wäre, wenn man den Lichkönig relativ schnell dann mit lvl 81-85 bekämpfen würde. Oder das Intro kann man so deuten, das der Lichkönig gar nicht "sterben" wird ... man wird es sehen.


----------



## Krobe (7. September 2009)

naja, theoretisch würde es zu Weihnachten sinn machen aber wie dies nun tatsächlich laufen wird.... ich glaube auch erst im nächsten Jahr. Jedenfalls werde ich mit Cataclysm wieder in WoW einsteigen es schaut so aus als könne es Wrath of the CrapKing wirklich ablösen und mal wieder etwas neuen Reiz ins Spiel bringen!


----------



## Shizo. (7. September 2009)

Krobe schrieb:


> naja, theoretisch würde es zu Weihnachten sinn machen aber wie dies nun tatsächlich laufen wird.... ich glaube auch erst im nächsten Jahr. Jedenfalls werde ich mit Cataclysm wieder in WoW einsteigen es schaut so aus als könne es Wrath of the CrapKing wirklich ablösen und mal wieder etwas neuen Reiz ins Spiel bringen!



Weihnachten würd Sinn machen , aber ich denk das ist viel zu wenig Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schätz auf April-Juni 2010 , bzw Hoffe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber zu krobe nochmal ..
"Wrath of the CrapKing" wieso?
Ich weiss noch wie alle sich gefreut haben "endlich die Bunte Scheiße weg"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  etc 
Naja so ist das Leben , man kann es nie jedem recht machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (7. September 2009)

Naja wie ich schonmal sagte wurde auch erst letzte Woche das 2 Addon zu Lotro angekündigt und das kommt schon im Herbst..


----------



## Blutelfmann (7. September 2009)

ich meine so wie bei lich king das jar auch letztes jahr so um weihnachten kamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie auch immer ich hoffe es auch zu weihnachten ins gesicht zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn es nich weihnachten kommt ist es auch egal hauptsache es kommt raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (7. September 2009)

Ich bin ja gespannt wann Cataclysm rauskommt

 War Classic nicht Ende 2004? Und in Europa irgendwann 2005? Weil letztes Jahr habe ich einen Erfolg bekommen für den 4.Geburtstag von WoW.

 Somit muss es Ende 2004 in Amerika erschienen sein. Dann ist im Moment erst 3.2.2 auf den Testservern und das soll zum Geburtstag von WoW sein.

 Der ist glaube ich wenn ich mich nicht irre im November. Bei 3.2.2 kommt Onyxia auf Lvl 80, Cairne Bluthuf ist weg und die Hochgeborenen tauchen in Darnassus auf, und vielleicht noch weiteres mal sehen...

 Also auf alle Fälle mal ein kleiner Vorgescmack auf die Zukunftsstory, weil Hochgeborenen in Darnassus und Cairne weg, da passiert noch was....

 Dann muss 3.3 erst mal auf die Testserver kommen.

 Da 3.3 3 5-Mann Instanzen haben soll + einen Raid mit mehren Flügel wie Naxxramas, wird das eine Menge Arbeit kosten. Also rechne ich eher erst mitte Januar/Anfang- Ende Februar damit.

 Oder sie machen es wie bei 3.2 was auch möglich wäre. Sie bringen erst mal ein paar 5 Mann Instanzen und 1-2 Flügel von Icecrown Citadel.
 Weil 3.2 war ja auch nicht fertig. Der 3.Boss in AK fehlte, und in der Raid Ini waren glaube ich erst 2 Bosse da. Und die 6.Arena Saison lief noch immer.

 Das nächste ist die 7.Arena Saison. Mit jeden Patch kommen neue Items, und eine neue Arena Saison. Wenn wir gerade mal jetzt die 7. Saison gestartet haben, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das mit  Dezember schon 3.3 kommt und die 8.Arena Saison startet.

 Ony ist ein dazwischen schieben von Blizzard, weil sie wahrscheinlich noch am arbeiten sind. Ich wette neue Items, 3 neue 5-Mann Instanzen + einen neuen großen Raid zu erschaffen + Boss Mechaniken. Sowas kostet sicher eine Menge Arbeit.

 Dann Cataclysm:

 Da müssen die Entwickler die ganze alte Welt neu programmieren. Zig neue Instanzen + neue Gebiete + Geänderte Spielmechaniken. Jäger bekommen nun Resurce, Hexer werden die Seelensteine weggenommen, andere Klassen sollen auch noch überarbeitet werden. Gilden Levelsystem, Schlachtfeld-Ränke + 2 neue Schlachtfelder + neue Talentbäume....

 Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit..... Ich glaube so schnell werden die Activision Blizzard Peons auch nicht arbeiten. Mit 3.3 soll laut Aussagen von Ghostcrawler schluss sein. Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Fehler und ich wäre bei 3.4 geblieben, weil man hätte mit 3.3 sehr gut noch eine Troll-Instanz einbauen könne wo es ein Rhinozeros als Reittier gäbe...

 Somit hätte man bis 3.3 noch etwas Zeit. Wenn Dann 3.3 im Februar kommt. Müsste Cataclysm Mai/Juni kommen, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das bis dahin die arbeiten fertig sind. Ich tippe auch eher Sommer 2010 bis Ende 2010. Und wenn es so lange dauert müssen die einfach was nachschieben...

 Und wegen Weihanchtsgeschäft: BC kam im Januer 2007, da ist auch nichts mehr mit Weihnachtsgeschäft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxam (7. September 2009)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Sehr unwahrscheinlich kleine Druidin (;
> 
> Zwar sagte Blizzard, das nächste Addon sei "mutig" aber damit war sicher nicht das Erscheinungsdatum gemeint^^ Und ich würde wetten das du deinem Gildenleiter in Sachen Cataclysm-Vorbestellung nicht zu sehr glauben schenken kannst, wenn dann redet er vielleicht davon das er sich sehr auf das addon freut und es sich SOBALD ES MÖGLICH IST das addon SOFORT vorbestellt und hat es falsch ausgedrückt das könnte noch sein^^
> Aber von der Vorbestellung würdest du ganz sicher hier auf buffed wissen. Es gibt zwar immer mal so Angebote wie bei Amazon.de das dort das Addon schon vorher bezahlt und vorbestellt werden kann, aber das bedeutet nicht automatisch das du das morgen im briefkasten hast.
> ...




Total Richtig


----------



## Psyko88 (8. September 2009)

Laut der Tabelle die ich erstellt habe ist es sehr wahrscheinlich das Cataclysm Oktober/November 2010 kommt!


```
ankündigung	release		entwicklung
classic		irgendwann 03  11.02.2005
bc			 28.10.2005	 16.01.2007	~ 14 1/2 Monate
wotlk		  03.08.2007	 13.11.2008	~ 15 Monate
cata		   21.08.2009	 21.10.2010	von ~ 14 Monaten ausgehend
```

Korrigiert mich falls falsche Daten enthalten sind.

 - Psyko


----------



## Dunator (8. September 2009)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> ich meine so wie bei lich king das jar auch letztes jahr so um weihnachten kamm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja wenigstens hoffst du es nur und behauptest es nicht^^ und vielleich bekommst du es auch zu weihnachten aber wenn 2010 (halte ich für unwahrscheinlich da es ein paar monate früher rauskommen wird)


----------



## Slebbeog (8. September 2009)

nein es wird sicherlich nciht direkt danach kommen? Oo erstmal paar monate arthas vllt? ^^ denke ma mitte 2010 weil 3.2 mit ony kommt ja auch noch demnächst


----------



## Felix^^ (8. September 2009)

im trailer heißt es "während der krieg mit lich könig weitergeht ... (bla bla bla)  jeder verstanden?


----------



## Dunator (8. September 2009)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> im trailer heißt es "während der krieg mit lich könig weitergeht ... (bla bla bla)  jeder verstanden?



*kopf trifft die tastatur kritisch*
boar alter:
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2009/08/worl...raft-cataclysm/
da kannst du rauslesen, dass ERST der patch kommt, dann NE WEILE vergeht (mehr als zwei wochen tendenz zu monaten) UND DANN erst ein event startet, welches ca EIN MONAT anhält und an welchem ENDE erst das addon kommt.
(mal davon abgesehen, dass man auf sowas schon mit klarem menschenverstand und intterview kommen sollte ist das nochmal für die leute mit gehirnprotese)

(gehirnprotese = taschenrechner)


----------



## Felix^^ (8. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> *kopf trifft die tastatur kritisch*
> boar alter:
> http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2009/08/worl...raft-cataclysm/
> da kannst du rauslesen, dass ERST der patch kommt, dann NE WEILE vergeht (mehr als zwei wochen tendenz zu monaten) UND DANN erst ein event startet, welches ca EIN MONAT anhält und an welchem ENDE erst das addon kommt.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo ich weiß du weißt alles!


----------



## Dunator (8. September 2009)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> jo ich weiß du weißt alles!



alles nun nicht, aber wenn es doch so wenige informationen gibt, die man überall nachlesen und man diese ignoriert, ist das wirklich ein sehr schlechtes zeichen.


----------



## Felix^^ (8. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> alles nun nicht, aber wenn es doch so wenige informationen gibt, die man überall nachlesen und man diese ignoriert, ist das wirklich ein sehr schlechtes zeichen.



welche zeichen meinst du denn da?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollzacker (8. September 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die erst nach 3.2.2 mit Cataclysm anfangen zu arbeiten, da ist mit sicherheit schon ein Team dran, seit dem WotLK draussen ist. Ein anderes Team ist immer an den an den Patches dran am arbeiten, wenn es nicht sogar 2 oder 3 Teams sind.

Ich denke wie ich es scho weiter vorne geschrieben habe, dass 3.3 so anfang nächsten Jahres rauskommt und Cataclysm spätesten im April auf meinem Rechner ein zu Hause gefunden hat. Und wenn es dann doch noch nicht sein sollte, dann halt wenn es fertig ist, aber auf jeden fall noch vor der nächsten Blizzcon, so wurde es ja auch auf der dies jährigen Blizzcon bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Semetor (8. September 2009)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Sehr unwahrscheinlich kleine Druidin (;
> 
> Zwar sagte Blizzard, das nächste Addon sei "mutig" aber damit war sicher nicht das Erscheinungsdatum gemeint^^ Und ich würde wetten das du deinem Gildenleiter in Sachen Cataclysm-Vorbestellung nicht zu sehr glauben schenken kannst, wenn dann redet er vielleicht davon das er sich sehr auf das addon freut und es sich SOBALD ES MÖGLICH IST das addon SOFORT vorbestellt und hat es falsch ausgedrückt das könnte noch sein^^
> Aber von der Vorbestellung würdest du ganz sicher hier auf buffed wissen. Es gibt zwar immer mal so Angebote wie bei Amazon.de das dort das Addon schon vorher bezahlt und vorbestellt werden kann, aber das bedeutet nicht automatisch das du das morgen im briefkasten hast.
> ...



SO schauts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunator (8. September 2009)

Trollzacker schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die erst nach 3.2.2 mit Cataclysm anfangen zu arbeiten, da ist mit sicherheit schon ein Team dran, seit dem WotLK draussen ist. Ein anderes Team ist immer an den an den Patches dran am arbeiten, wenn es nicht sogar 2 oder 3 Teams sind.
> 
> Ich denke wie ich es scho weiter vorne geschrieben habe, dass 3.3 so anfang nächsten Jahres rauskommt und Cataclysm spätesten im April auf meinem Rechner ein zu Hause gefunden hat. Und wenn es dann doch noch nicht sein sollte, dann halt wenn es fertig ist, aber auf jeden fall noch vor der nächsten Blizzcon, so wurde es ja auch auf der dies jährigen Blizzcon bekannt gegeben.



bei blizzard gibt es zwei teams:
das eine entwickelt noch das addon, was demnächst in die länden kommt
und das andere entwickelt schon das addon, welches danach rauskommt.

so wurde mit catalysm schon zu anfang von woltk angefangen wenn nicht sogar ein paar tage vorher.
und naja zu dem release von catalysm ~ april ist schon etwas sehr früh, da erstmal nach 3.3 einige die ini sehen sollen und vor allem bosse legen sollen bevor das event anfängt, welches eh noch ca ein monat anhält bis catalysm rauskommt (steht im interview http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2009/08/worl...raft-cataclysm/ ) so kannst du noch nen bischen raufrechnen


----------

